# Kommt WAR bald raus?



## jabor (15. März 2008)

Huhu!
Also ich hab drei Gründe wieso WAR bald releasen könnte:
1. Diverse Internethändler haben "pre release beta keys" zum vorbestellen auf ihre seite gestellt
2. für übernächste woche ist ein presse event von EA Mythic angekündigt ( nahendes releasedatum wird bekannt gegeben ?)
3. releasetermin ist zur zeit ja das 2. Qurtal 2008 ( was ja nächsten monat beginnt)

Was haltet ihr davon?

M.f.G.: Jabor


----------



## Sulfras (15. März 2008)

hi

also mich würds freun wenns entlich rauskommt wir alle warten ja schon zuuuu lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Sulfras


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. März 2008)

wooooa!!
in 1 monat wärs übel! .. aber hauptsache vor den sommerferien! xDD


----------



## Methrios (15. März 2008)

Da könnte was dran sein und ich hoffe das es bald rauskommt, aber 
bevor nichts offizielles angekündigt ist kann man leider nur drauf hoffen.
Mal sehen was übernächste Woche EA Mythic zu sagen hat.


----------



## Deadwool (15. März 2008)

Ich hoffe für uns alle dass es noch nicht so bald rauskommt


----------



## 5Heiko12 (15. März 2008)

es wird bald rauskommen und soll ich euch was sagen wow sollte sich sehr warm anziehen den sobald das spiel draußen ist werde ich der erste sein der wow an den nagel hängt und mit mir noch sehr viel mehr. 
jeder der das liest sollte sich mir anschließen wir müssen blizzard mal eine lehre erteilen das sie nicht übermächtig im mmorpg *imperium* sind. tja wow hat die gm´s aber wir haben den willen das ist viel mehr wert, wollen wir doch mal sehn was blizzard dazu meint.
Ok ich mache kein geheimnis drauß, jeder der so sieht und handeln möchte wie ich soll mich bitte anschreiben und ich werde jede antwort notieren und wenn ich nur 10 antworten bekomme war es schon ein erfolg.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. März 2008)

selbst wen es herauskommt wird es sicherlich noch lange nicht so gut bewertet werden wie Wow, ganz einfach aus dem Grund das man ein Spiel das auf Gruppe gegen Gruppe usw. V 1.0 mit einem Spiel das auf Pve und misslungenem pvp V 2.4 vergleichen wird ^^

auf jedenfall, egal wann es rauskommt ich werde es vorbestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (15. März 2008)

ich bin genau deiner meinung.   mein wow abo läuft in paar tagen wieder aus und und ich kaufe kein neues abo.
ich glaube auch das war bald kommt, aber es soll auch fertig sein. (hellgate)


----------



## Deadwool (15. März 2008)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> es wird bald rauskommen und soll ich euch was sagen wow sollte sich sehr warm anziehen den sobald das spiel draußen ist werde ich der erste sein der wow an den nagel hängt und mit mir noch sehr viel mehr.
> jeder der das liest sollte sich mir anschließen wir müssen blizzard mal eine lehre erteilen das sie nicht übermächtig im mmorpg *imperium* sind. tja wow hat die gm´s aber wir haben den willen das ist viel mehr wert, wollen wir doch mal sehn was blizzard dazu meint.
> Ok ich mache kein geheimnis drauß, jeder der so sieht und handeln möchte wie ich soll mich bitte anschreiben und ich werde jede antwort notieren und wenn ich nur 10 antworten bekomme war es schon ein erfolg.


süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du weisst schon dann man für WAR mindestens 12 (vielleicht sogar 16) Jahre alt sein muss


----------



## indi92 (15. März 2008)

ja denke auch dass es spätestens in 1-2 monaten draußen is,
dafür gibt es mittlerweise viele hinweise..

hoffe auch dass es wirklich nich sone"Halbfertigbeta" wird wie Hellgate


----------



## 5Heiko12 (15. März 2008)

das wird natürlich ein langer prozess aber das will ich durch ziehen wir werden WAR so lange begleiten bis es perfekt ist und dann werden wir sehn wo dann noch wow ist. durch eure hilfe kann wow gestoppt werden, es hat begonnen.


----------



## Larandera (15. März 2008)

mir ist es egal wann es kommt. kann nächste woche sein oder in 5 monaten. hauptsache es ist fertig.
man sollte die hersteller nicht unter druck setzen,und immer sagen: released es sobald es halb fertig ist oder so schnell wie möglich^^.
will keine beta kaufen.


----------



## 5Heiko12 (15. März 2008)

zur info ich bin 17 und meine einstellung kommt wahrscheinlich daher das ich eben braveheart angeschaut hab hast das was dagegen. ich bleib trotzdem dabei.


----------



## -Hannibal- (15. März 2008)

hab mir heute einen finger gebrochen -.-  also hoff ich es kommt nicht in den nächsten paar wochen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (15. März 2008)

Ich glaube es nicht mehr, das noch im 2 Quartal etwas kommen wird. Gestern hat auch Sterntaler bei Allvatar, auf die Frage mit dem KS, geantwortet "das alles noch Beta sei und man noch am rumexperimentieren wäre". Das klang für mich so, als wären sie erst mittendrin. Ich denke Sept.08 stehts in den Regalen.


----------



## Ent (15. März 2008)

mein abo is schon seit 3 wochen abgelaufen und ich verbring mir jetzt die zeit bis es raus kommt mit normalen rollenspielen. ich zock mal nochmal die ganze palette durch. (oblivion hab ich jetzt, jetzt kommt nwn2 dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Anthonidas (15. März 2008)

Bevor ich mir eine halbfertige Betaversion von WAR kaufe, warte ich lieber noch ein paar Wochen länger bis es richtig fertig ist. Lasst den Entwicklern Zeit die solln lieber ein fertiges Spiel abliefern, oder wollt ihr am Anfang dauernd nachpatchen?

@5Heiko12: Ich spiel schon seit 9 Monaten kein WoW mehr und werde mir definitiv WAR kaufen.


----------



## 5Heiko12 (15. März 2008)

ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für die vielen antworten und hoffe natürlich das noch mehr mir folgen


----------



## yoba (15. März 2008)

Ich rechne auch nicht mit dem angegebenen Termin vom 2ten Quartal. 
Eher so mit frühestens Juli, August. Man muss numal damit rechnen, das die Gildenbeta noch gar nicht in Angriff genommen worden ist. 

Es wird einfach noch etwas dauern. In der zwischenzeit werde ich, sollte der Termin eingehalten werden, zuvor noch Age of Conan anspielen. 
Wird auf jedenfall interessanter sein als in WoW immer wieder das gleiche durchzukauen.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

wenn ich bedenke dass war schon so oft verschoben wurde, dann muss es wohl im 2. quartal 08 endlich kommen. aba das 2. quartal kann 2. 4.08 sin aber auch 27.6.08. das is schon en großer unterschied ich denke vor mai kommmt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Macaveli (16. März 2008)

sterntaler hat gestern gesagt das die entwicklung eines mmo´s zum teil ca 5 jahre dauert, bei WAR sind es bis jetzt erst 2,5 jahre.
das kann man jetzt sehen wie man will, entweder es kann noch ein ganzes weilchen dauern ooooder wir haben in so kurzer zeit sowas gutes auf die beine gestellt... ich hoffe echt das es wie geplant raus kommt


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (16. März 2008)

hoffentlich ist die ganze nummer mit diesen wir arbeiten noch schwer an warhammer nur eine lüge und sie zeigen plötzlich eine perfekte warhammer welt und die ganze beta wo noch viel zu machen ist und ihr ganzes gerede es dauert noch lange nur eine ablenkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich dauert es nichtmehr lange...
ich langweile mich mittlerweile schon 5 monate in WoW...
ich will unbedingt neue dinge sehen...
hm...allerdings wüsste ich noch garnicht was ich in Warhammer werden will...allerdings eine sache ist sicher ! auf keinen fall werde ich mich als zwerg in irgendwelchen tavernen rumtreiben...
ich brauch was böses !
vielleicht einen bösen magier ?
oder vielleicht doch lieber einen ork oder goblin ?
allein der gedanke in der charerstellung kurz nach der installation vor so vielen möglichkeiten zu stehen macht mich glücklich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh wie schön es wär als großer gepanzerter ork wie ein verrückter die feinde zu zerstören und wenn irgendwann die waffe kaputt geht einfach irgendwas das in der nähe liegt nehmen um weiter zu machen !

nun wie auch immer...
hauptsache es gibt viel pvp und nicht wie bei WoW immer nur doofe raidbosse die man nie sieht als normaler spieler...

hoffentlich kommt Warhammer früher als wir denken und ohne das wichtige dinge fehlen...
ich will WoW endlich in die ecke werfen ...

hm...was meint ihr ? wird es in Warhammer häuser geben ? oder vielleicht wenigstens so ein zelt das man (natürlich nicht in städten) aufbauen kann um dort vielleicht mit paar anderen zu reden ?


----------



## Macaveli (16. März 2008)

housing wird es zum release nicht geben hat sterni gestern auch gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (16. März 2008)

hab es mir gestern nicht angeguckt....


----------



## Macaveli (16. März 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> hab es mir gestern nicht angeguckt....



schade war sehr interessant


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (16. März 2008)

kann man sich das irgendwo nochmal angucken ?


----------



## sTereoType (16. März 2008)

@baldoran    wie soll denn ein drei meter großer orc in ein zelt passenß geschweigeden es aufgebaut kriegen^^ glaube aber leider nciht an eine baldige veröffentlichungen, denn wie sterntaler gestern schons agte" es ist noch überall baustelle". von daher denke ich wird es leider noch etwas dauern -.-


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (16. März 2008)

nun...
man könnte für orcs vielleicht besonders große zelte machen...
aufgebaut wird das ganze von einen raid goblins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragim (16. März 2008)

also ich überlege ernsthaft von wow auf war umzusteigen *grübel*^^


----------



## Sin (16. März 2008)

So, dann meldet sich Papa Sin mal zu Wort ^^

Ihr müsst bedenken, dass laut Aussagen der Onlinehändler mit dem Kauf der Pre Order ein art Open Beta starten wird. 
Nach meinen Erfahrungen wird diese mit Sicherheit mindestens einen Monat dauern, wenn nicht sogar länger.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass der Start des Pre Order Verkaufs am 31.03 Losgeht, dann würde die Open Beta Phase anfang April anfangen und sich bis mindestens Mitte Mai durchziehen. 
Für gewöhnlich werden vor dem Release die Beta Server nochmal gute 2 Wochen vorher runter gefahren, wo wir somit bei Juni 07 währen.

Währe ich ein Publisher würde ich das Spiel an einem Freitag bzw Samstag zum Verkauf frei geben, womit wir in der 2ten Juni Woche währen.


----------



## Gissy (16. März 2008)

Also meine vorfreude auf WAR ist wirklich riesig.

Kann auch jedem nur empfehlen sich vor dem release mal ein paar bücher zur Warhammerwelt zu kaufen.
die machen direkt nochmehr laune auf das spiel.

ich hoffe natürlich auch das es bis warhammer nicht mehr all zu lange dauert. hab wow im november an den nagel gehängt und langweile mich seitdem überwiegend nur rum (nicht das das in den letzten monaten von wow anders gewesen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

aber bei aller vorfreude auf das spiel und den wunsch eines baldigen release hoffe ich dennoch das die entwickler das spiel erst rausbringen wenn es wirklich 100% fertig ist. die welt von warhammer is einfach geniel und will nicht wieder enttäuscht werden wie damals bei hellgate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also hoffen wir das das bald fertig ist und wir uns dann alle fleißig die köpfe einschlagen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blades (16. März 2008)

Hallo,



Lord schrieb:


> ich brauch was böses !
> vielleicht einen bösen magier ?
> oder vielleicht doch lieber einen ork oder goblin ?
> allein der gedanke in der charerstellung kurz nach der installation vor so vielen möglichkeiten zu stehen macht mich glücklich !
> ...



ehrlich gesagt ist es das was mir ein bisschen Angst macht. Fast alle die ich kenne, fast alle von denen ich lese (ich selbst ja auch ;-)) wollen Chaos spielen. Wenn sich das so entwickelt wie ich das befürchte werden 90% der Spieler chaos sein. In einem Spiel das auf PVP basiert imho eine ziemliche Katastrophe........


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

ich denke es sin 60% zerstörung. aba man kann ja auch auf beiden seiten spielen. der durscnittsspieler soll in 1-2 monaten auf level 40 kommen. das heißt es ist eigentlich kein proplem mehrere 40er auf beien seiten zu haben. vielleicht wird die ordnung auch durch die einführung weiterer rassen mit dem add on atraktiver gemacht. außerdem entscheidet sich bei mir die wahl, nach der kariere. da ale rassen ja einzigartige karrieren haben.


----------



## Theobald (16. März 2008)

Ich vermute, das WAR nicht in diesem Jahr erscheinen wird. Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, Mythic/EA will mit Warhammer online kein Nischenprodukt auf den Markt bringen, sondern einen potenziellen WoW-Konkurrenten.
Da kann man sich keinerlei Schwächen leisten.

Und die Bilder, auch die offiziellen, die bisher zu sehen waren, machen eben nicht gerade einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Da steckt noch viel viel Potenzial zum Verbessern drin. Teilweise sehen manche Bilder aus, als würden sie aus DAOC stammen.

Auch wenn WAR nicht mein neues Spiel ( meines wird AoC sein) wird, aber ich werde es auf alle Fälle kaufen und testen. Mit dem schlechten Start eines Spieles macht man soviel kaputt, das kann man im Nachhinein kaum wieder ausgleichen. Von daher soll sich Mythic/EA ruhig soviel Zeit nehmen, bis das Spiel wirklich in einem extrem ausgereiften Zustand ist.


----------



## Sagardo (16. März 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ehrlich gesagt ist es das was mir ein bisschen Angst macht. Fast alle die ich kenne, fast alle von denen ich lese (ich selbst ja auch ;-)) wollen Chaos spielen. Wenn sich das so entwickelt wie ich das befürchte werden 90% der Spieler chaos sein. In einem Spiel das auf PVP basiert imho eine ziemliche Katastrophe........




Ich werde Ordnung spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke das "problem" mit dem Balancing wird am Anfang garnicht so schwer wiegen, denn man levelt ja auch im RVR.Und da hat es die zahlenmäßig unterlegene Seite natürlich etwas besser, da sie fast immer Feinde hat und somit natürlich auch schneller leveln kann, sowohl in den normal PVE Leveln als auch in den Reichs Rängen.Das sollte für RVR'ler natürlich sehr interessant sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also würde ich mir als RVR-Spieler 2mal überlegen, ob es unbedingt Fraktion XY sein muss oder ob man nicht vielleicht auch alternativ zu anfang vielleicht die andere Fraktion spielen möchte.

Aber davon ab denke ich nicht , dass die Balance so sehr zu Fraktion kippen wird, da viele Casual Spieler, die nicht so viel in Foren unterwegs sind und sich normal nicht zu Betatests anmelden eher zu Hochelfen oder Imperium tendieren. Dazu kommt noch eine ausgeprägte Zwergen Fangemeinde, also braucht man sich dort glaube ich nicht sooo viele Sorgen machen. Auch Sterntaler sagte schon, dass sie dafür Mittel haben um die Balance zu erreichen und er klang sehr zuversichtlich in dem Punkt.

[Edit]



> Ich vermute, das WAR nicht in diesem Jahr erscheinen wird. Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, Mythic/EA will mit Warhammer online kein Nischenprodukt auf den Markt bringen, sondern einen potenziellen WoW-Konkurrenten.
> Da kann man sich keinerlei Schwächen leisten.



Hier mal ein Zitat von Sterntaler :"Es müsste schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn wir den Release dieses Jahr nicht schaffen"


Und zum Thema aussehen, da scheint Mythic sehr selbstbewusst mit bewusst schlechten Grafikeinstellungen zu hantieren, anders kann man manche Bilder echt nicht deuten. Also auf Hochglanz poliert sind die Bilder zumindest nicht, bevor sie das Haus verlassen *gg


----------



## Tidoc (16. März 2008)

Echt Göttlich wie hier einige War Fanboys schon Szenarien an die Wand malen mit WAR wird WoW untergehen.
Die meisten haben das Spiel noch nicht einmal gesehen ausser auf diversen Homepages.

Wie war das Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall?


----------



## Sagardo (16. März 2008)

> Echt Göttlich wie hier einige War Fanboys schon Szenarien an die Wand malen mit WAR wird WoW untergehen.
> Die meisten haben das Spiel noch nicht einmal gesehen ausser auf diversen Homepages.
> 
> Wie war das Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall?



Immer wieder schön , wie man eine komplette Comunity anhand eines Posters messen möchte.
P.S. mir erscheint er im moment noch wie ein unzufriedener WOW-Spieler , aber das kann man auch nur sehen wenn man Beiträge richtig liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (16. März 2008)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> es wird bald rauskommen und soll ich euch was sagen wow sollte sich sehr warm anziehen den sobald das spiel draußen ist werde ich der erste sein der wow an den nagel hängt und mit mir noch sehr viel mehr.
> jeder der das liest sollte sich mir anschließen wir müssen blizzard mal eine lehre erteilen das sie nicht übermächtig im mmorpg *imperium* sind. tja wow hat die gm´s aber wir haben den willen das ist viel mehr wert, wollen wir doch mal sehn was blizzard dazu meint.
> Ok ich mache kein geheimnis drauß, jeder der so sieht und handeln möchte wie ich soll mich bitte anschreiben und ich werde jede antwort notieren und wenn ich nur 10 antworten bekomme war es schon ein erfolg.



XD WoW soll sich warm anziehen? Darf ich mal lachen??? WoW hat aktuell 10 Mio. Spieler. Und das soll Warhammer Online mal eben so in den Schatten stellen? Am besten noch gleich innerhalb der ersten drei Monate nicht wahr? Sehr lollig mein Lieber. Träum weiter.

WoW kann nur von zwei Sachen abgelöst werden. Elder Scrolls Online oder World of Starcraft.
Und alles andere wird sich im Bereich von HDRO ansiedeln.


----------



## wizady (16. März 2008)

elder scrolls online mhm das hätte was xD
ne, aber wenn man sich das anhört was die betaleute so berrichten hört sich das ganze ja noch ziemlich unfertig an


----------



## Blades (16. März 2008)

Hallo,



Sagardo schrieb:


> [Edit]
> Hier mal ein Zitat von Sterntaler :"Es müsste schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn wir den Release dieses Jahr nicht schaffen"



ok, wenn man so eine Aussage trifft heisst das aber auch "Das zweite Qquartal wirds nicht, das dritte wohl auch nicht".

Der Hintergund ist einfach.  Wenns das 2te Quartal wäre müsste man jetzt schon fast die Master erstellen, dann wäre das release dieses Jahr eben absolut sicher. Er sagt aber "Es klappt zu 99% dieses Jahr". Spätes 3tes quartal macht dann Sinn. 

Dazu passt das WoW den Contentpatch 2.4 inzwischen seit Monaten mit "Gewalt" nach hinten schiebt, imho um genau dann WOTLK bringen zu können. IMHO sieht alles nach nem "Showdown" ca. im Oktober aus.


----------



## sTereoType (16. März 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> XD WoW soll sich warm anziehen? Darf ich mal lachen??? WoW hat aktuell 10 Mio. Spieler. Und das soll Warhammer Online mal eben so in den Schatten stellen? Am besten noch gleich innerhalb der ersten drei Monate nicht wahr? Sehr lollig mein Lieber. Träum weiter.
> 
> WoW kann nur von zwei Sachen abgelöst werden. Elder Scrolls Online oder World of Starcraft.
> Und alles andere wird sich im Bereich von HDRO ansiedeln.


[ironie] seh ich ganz genauso. wow ist und bleibt forever das non plus ultra altaa. los softcake lass uns wieder im sandkasten spielen.[/ironi]
mal ernsthaft ,zu denken das wow nur von solchen spielen vom trohn geholt werden kann, ist sehr blauäugig. aber das wird sich ja noch rausstellen. zumal blizz sich dessen bestimmt bewusst ist. sonst würden sie kein nextgen mmorpg entwickeln, wenn sie denken würden das wow in alle ewigkeit weiter funktioniert.


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. März 2008)

Ich halte das für einen gewieften Marketing Gag seitens EA Mythic....damals die Open Beta war auch sehr extrem bei DAoC, noch viele kleine Bugs, und trotzdem wurde kurze Zeit später ein Spiel released, dass nicht bug-frei war, aber annähernd perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermute das man im Mai dann mit der Pre Order Beta spielen kann, vermutlich den ganzen Monat und das ende Juni anfang Juli das Spiel released wird.


----------



## Bene90 (16. März 2008)

Mir sind alle Gründe egal warum es nicht bald rauskommen kann.
Es hat bald raus zu kommen und PUNKT xD

Jetzt aber mal im Ernst:
Ich und meine neue WAR-Gilde stehen schon in den Startlöchern, wäre also super wenn wir bald anfangen können. 
Aber früher als Juni wäre echt nicht realistisch. Closen Beta noch mit Fehler, Spiel ist noch eine große Baustellte und Open Beta noch ausstehen, es wird also nicht alt so bald sein. Juni, Juli vll. noch etwas später klingt machbar, früher nicht.


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. März 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> XD WoW soll sich warm anziehen? Darf ich mal lachen??? WoW hat aktuell 10 Mio. Spieler. Und das soll Warhammer Online mal eben so in den Schatten stellen? Am besten noch gleich innerhalb der ersten drei Monate nicht wahr? Sehr lollig mein Lieber. Träum weiter.
> 
> WoW kann nur von zwei Sachen abgelöst werden. Elder Scrolls Online oder World of Starcraft.
> Und alles andere wird sich im Bereich von HDRO ansiedeln.



Oha wir haben wieder einen im WAR Forum der meint den heiligen Gral in der Hand zu halten... kusch kusch kleiner ab ins WoW Forum, spiel dort in der Kita, da passte hin.


----------



## jabor (16. März 2008)

Na da gibts ja schon einige Antworten *freu* So wie ich das jetzt rausgelesen hab, splaten sich die meinungen mit dem release ja gewaltig auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die einen meinen es kommt wirklich sehr bald,andere geben der sache noch ein paar monate und wieder andere glauben, dass es erst nächstes jahr kommen wird.
Was wir aber denke ich alle wollen, ist ein spiel das sich von WoW und den anderen Mmos abhebt und mal frischen wind in das Gerne bringt^^
Ich bin jetzt erstmal auf das Presse- event übernächste Woche gespannt, mal schauen was die Entwickler von EA Mythic so zu sagen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yoba (16. März 2008)

Ob WoW von WAR oder sonst einem Spiel abgelöst wird ist vollig egal. 
Natürlich hat WoW 10 Mio. Abonnenten. Aber worauf es ankommt für uns in Deutschland sind doch nicht die Mio Spieler in Fernost. Die können spielen was sie wollen. 
Es geht hier um Deutschland, es geht darum was in Deutschland gespielt wird. Und es kann keiner ernsthaft behaupten, daß die Abozahlen für WoW in Deutschland nicht rückläufig sind. Man liest es doch hier und sonstwo in den Foren. Die meisten warten auf eine Alternative, deren Abos werden nicht mehr verlägert usw.

Ich denke schon das WAR einen sehr großen Happen vom deutschen Markt sich einverleiben wird. Eventuell sogar einen größeren als WoW. Vieleicht nicht zu Anfang, aber mit der Zeit wird es gut möglich sein, das auf deutschen WAR-Servern mehr Spieler sind als auf deutschen WoW-Servern.

Also denkt nicht kleinkariert: WoW hat 10 Mio Abos.
Es geht darum was auf deutschen Servern gespielt wird.


----------



## jabor (16. März 2008)

Genau, du hast den Punkt exakt erfasst!
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich viele die hier jetzt gepostet haben in WAR wiedertreffen werde.
Sei es als Freund oder Feind *hrhr* (werde einen Zwerg spielen)


----------



## Theobald (16. März 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Zitat von Sterntaler :"Es müsste schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn wir den Release dieses Jahr nicht schaffen"



Ich kenne solche Teufel. Funcom hat vor einem Jahr schon nur noch Feintuning an Age Of Conan betrieben. Nun sind wir 3 Verschiebungen weiter, von denen zwei je ein halbes Jahr und eine 2 Monate gedauert hat. Derzeit ist der Mai anvisiert.

Ich erinnere da auch noch an die Aussage seitens Funcom. Dort wurde an einem Januarwochenende gesagt, der Relasetermin Ende März wäre "Originalzitat: in Stein gemeißelt". Am Montag danach verschob man das Spiel um weitere 2 Monate.
Was ich allerdings nicht als negativ empfinde. Mir ist es lieber, die Entwickler bekommen die Zeit, um ihre Produkte vor dem Release zu verbessern, als das sie den möglichen Fehler nach dem Release hinterherjagen müssen.

Und WAR wird keine 10 Millionen Kunden bekommen. Die hatte WoW auch erst nach 3 Jahren, und von den 10 Millionen sind wohl weniger als 2 %, die von Anfang an dabei waren, was natürlich auch den sozialen Verfall dieser abgrundtief beschissenen Community beschreibt.


----------



## Regash (16. März 2008)

Jetzt werde ich sicher einiges an verbaler Prügel über mich ergehen lassen müssen, aber egal, ich sage dazu folgendes:

Im April 2007, auf der ersten RPC, habe ich WAR gesehen. Da ich auf der RPC arbeite, konnte ich es mir in Ruhe ansehen, bevor die Tore für die Massen geöffnet wurden.

Es war damals einfach nur eine Kopie von WoW, sogar das Interface war sehr ähnlich. "Hm, da versucht jemand, auf den MMORPG-Zug aufzuspringen!" dachte ich mir und hakte es, ebenso wie Conan (sah aus, als wäre es betäubt, alles so lahm) und HdRO (bei der Graphik bekomme ich Augenkrebs, tut mir leid) einfach ab.

Sicher, in einem Jahr kann sich viel ändern und ich habe mich auch nicht mehr wirklich um WAR & Co gekümmert, eben weil ich sie für Abklatsch halte. Als PvE-Spieler turnt mich das permanente PvP auch eher ab. OK, es heißt ja WAR und nicht PEACE, aber die Option hätte ich schon gern.

Ich bin sicher auch kein verblendeter WoW-Junkie. Im Gegenteil. WoW und sein "End-Content" gehen mir auf den Senkel! Alles, was es so gibt, muss man 25 mal machen und als Gelegenheitsspieler kommt man eh nie dazu, mal gegen Ilidan zu kämpfen, weil der Job nunmal wichtiger ist als der Raid. Schade.

Trotzdem glaube ich, WAR & Co sind Totgeburten. So schnell wird niemand Blizzard das Szepter aus der Hand nehmen und den Genre-Thron besteigen, einfach weil es ja auch "nur ein MMORPG" sein wird.

So, und jetzt: FLAME ON!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. März 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> XD WoW soll sich warm anziehen? Darf ich mal lachen??? WoW hat aktuell 10 Mio. Spieler. Und das soll Warhammer Online mal eben so in den Schatten stellen? Am besten noch gleich innerhalb der ersten drei Monate nicht wahr? Sehr lollig mein Lieber. Träum weiter.


Accounts != Spieler

und auf 80% davon kann man prima verzichten!


----------



## Sin (16. März 2008)

jabor schrieb:


> Genau, du hast den Punkt exakt erfasst!
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich viele die hier jetzt gepostet haben in WAR wiedertreffen werde.
> Sei es als Freund oder Feind *hrhr* (werde einen Zwerg spielen)



Dann als Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (16. März 2008)

Theobald schrieb:


> Ich kenne solche Teufel. Funcom hat vor einem Jahr schon nur noch Feintuning an Age Of Conan betrieben. Nun sind wir 3 Verschiebungen weiter, von denen zwei je ein halbes Jahr und eine 2 Monate gedauert hat. Derzeit ist der Mai anvisiert.
> 
> Ich erinnere da auch noch an die Aussage seitens Funcom. Dort wurde an einem Januarwochenende gesagt, der Relasetermin Ende März wäre "Originalzitat: in Stein gemeißelt". Am Montag danach verschob man das Spiel um weitere 2 Monate.
> Was ich allerdings nicht als negativ empfinde. Mir ist es lieber, die Entwickler bekommen die Zeit, um ihre Produkte vor dem Release zu verbessern, als das sie den möglichen Fehler nach dem Release hinterherjagen müssen.
> ...




Gebe ich dir Recht 100%ig sicher kann man da nicht sein, allerdings hat Warhammer in diesem Jahr 25 jähriges und was gibt es besseres als in so einem Jahr zu starten ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe natürlich , dass wenn das Spiel nicht fertig wird sie weiter verschieben auch über das Jahr hinaus.


P.S. WOW hat keine 10 Millionene Kunden sondern bezahlte Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich tippe mal dass sie nichtmal halb so viele aktive Spieler haben.

[Edit]


> Es war damals einfach nur eine Kopie von WoW, sogar das Interface war sehr ähnlich. "Hm, da versucht jemand, auf den MMORPG-Zug aufzuspringen!" dachte ich mir und hakte es, ebenso wie Conan (sah aus, als wäre es betäubt, alles so lahm) und HdRO (bei der Graphik bekomme ich Augenkrebs, tut mir leid) einfach ab.
> 
> Sicher, in einem Jahr kann sich viel ändern und ich habe mich auch nicht mehr wirklich um WAR & Co gekümmert, eben weil ich sie für Abklatsch halte. Als PvE-Spieler turnt mich das permanente PvP auch eher ab. OK, es heißt ja WAR und nicht PEACE, aber die Option hätte ich schon gern.




Sorry aber irgendwie schneidet sich deine Aussage WAR ist ein Kopie und das ewige PVP....
Ausserdem muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen in der Aussage "Hm, da versucht jemand, auf den MMORPG-Zug aufzuspringen!" Die beiden Firmen von AOC und WAR waren schon Jahre vor Blizzard im MMO-Genre und sind eigentlich mitbegründer des Genres. Also ist deine Aussage so keinesfalls richtig.

P.S. auf der RPC durftet ihr ein BG anspielen. Also wer anhand von Warsong WOW bewerten möchte könnte vielleicht einen ganz falschen Eindruck von WOW bekommen oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (16. März 2008)

@ regash.  sicherlich magst du recht habend amit das war (anfänglich?) so aussieht wie wow, aber wow hat das interface auch nicht neu erfunden. es ist sowie mit autos. nur weil vw den ottomotor benutzt darf bmw das danach nicht? wenn sich etwas bewährt hat kann man es doch ruhig übernehmen. ich persönlich will auch garnicht das WAr soviele subscriber hat. das bedeutet sonst nur das die wahrscheinlichkeit höher ist ind der WAR-welt idioten zu treffen


----------



## Sin (16. März 2008)

Ford war der erste, alles andere nur billige Kopien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schaut euch das doch nur mal an, alle haben Reifen (von Ford kopiert), nen Motor (von Ford kopiert) und dann dieses Amaturenbrett, warum zum geier macht mitlerweile jeder Fahrzeughersteller n Amaturenbrett ins Auto? haben die keine eigenen Ideen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (16. März 2008)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> es wird bald rauskommen und soll ich euch was sagen wow sollte sich sehr warm anziehen den sobald das spiel draußen ist werde ich der erste sein der wow an den nagel hängt und mit mir noch sehr viel mehr.
> jeder der das liest sollte sich mir anschließen wir müssen blizzard mal eine lehre erteilen das sie nicht übermächtig im mmorpg *imperium* sind. tja wow hat die gm´s aber wir haben den willen das ist viel mehr wert, wollen wir doch mal sehn was blizzard dazu meint.
> Ok ich mache kein geheimnis drauß, jeder der so sieht und handeln möchte wie ich soll mich bitte anschreiben und ich werde jede antwort notieren und wenn ich nur 10 antworten bekomme war es schon ein erfolg.



Was bist du für einer?? Alle die das sagen sollten sich als erstes mal selbst fragen: Wieso gebe ich blizz. dann noch geld und wieso spiele ich es noch!!


----------



## Sin (16. März 2008)

So, nochmal zum mitschreiben bzw für eure IE bzw Firefox Lesezeichen Sammlung:

WoW Fanboys bitte hierhin: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=9
Das WAR Fanboy Equivalent: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=31 (momentanes Forum)

Wenn ihr flamen wollt habt ihr hier ne sehr gut geeignete Plattform: http://forums.wow-europe.com/

An alle anderen: Benehmt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

ich denke war wird erfolg haben. aus dem ganz einfachen grund wenn 30% der wow kunden  auf war un aoc umsteigen. werden die server leerer. gilden lösen sich auf usw.   dann hat ma keine lust mehr auf wow.
un wenn dann deine kumpels war spielen, dann wirst du es auch ma testen un dabei bleiben, weil was willst du sonst spielen?


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

un noch en anderes thema. warum soll war nich sachen die schon in anderen spielen gut sin übernehmen. manche sachen gehen nich mehr besser. und wow hat sich auch sachen abgeguckt wie alle spiele.


----------



## aruhn (16. März 2008)

ich selbst spiele wow schon seit beginn und hab alle verbesserungen aber auch verschlechterungen selbst erlebt die man als gelegenheitsspieler erleben konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin jetzt mit wow fertig. es langweilt mich nur noch    die einzig mutivation die ich noch zuletzt hatte waren meine freunde und das bissel pvp das es gibt.

ich würde WAR auch wie viele andere jetzt am liebsten installieren und gleich loslegen.
jedoch warte ich lieber noch ein bissel weil ich kein unfertiges spiel kaufen will

ich sachen erscheinungstermin wäre es mir eigentlich am liebsten wenn es anfang juli rauskommen würde wegen schulabschlussexamen. will für den in ruhe lerenen und nicht im hinterkopf haben dass grad in dem moment alle anderen WAR fans das spiel spielen und ich muss lernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja bin jedenfalls voller vorfreude auf war aber glaube und hoffe nicht dass es so viele spieler bekommen wird wie wow und zwar aus dem einfachen grund dass es dann auch viel idioten im spiel geben würde.


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. März 2008)

Regash schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich sicher einiges an verbaler Prügel über mich ergehen lassen müssen, aber egal, ich sage dazu folgendes:
> 
> Im April 2007, auf der ersten RPC, habe ich WAR gesehen. Da ich auf der RPC arbeite, konnte ich es mir in Ruhe ansehen, bevor die Tore für die Massen geöffnet wurden.
> 
> ...



Also ich glaub ja manche Hirne sind Totgeburten...

Das WoW Interface, war schon in Spielen drin, die es Jahre zuvor schon lange gab.

Blizzard mag zwar das Szepter in der Hand halten, aber Mythic, die War machen, haben zuvor DAoC gemacht, hätte DAoC solch einen Hype und Werbung gehabt wie Blizz das mit WoW gemacht hat, wärs in DAoC ganz anders gelaufen, und nochmal für Kleingeister: Ohne den Erfolg von Mythic mit DAoC, hätte es nie ein WoW gegeben! Mythic is meiner Meinung nach Mitbegründer dieses Genres, die ihre Ideen konsequent umgesetzt haben.

Und jetzt, informier dich, denk drüber nach, informier dich nochmal, und erst dann sei es dir wieder erlaubt irgendwas blödes zu verzapfen.


----------



## airace (16. März 2008)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> wooooa!!
> in 1 monat wärs übel! .. aber hauptsache vor den sommerferien! xDD



stimmt und dan einfach los zoggen ^^


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

genau wow is nich das erste richtig gute mmorpg


----------



## Leoncore (16. März 2008)

Blizzard kann von mir aus ruhig seine 10 Mio. Spieler oder was weiß ich behalten. Ich würde es mal so ausdrücken, das es ein Phänomen wie bei WoW nicht mehr geben wird. Das Spiel an sich ist nur mittelmaß, nix besonderes. Aber eben dieses "ich muss das haben" Effekt, hat viele Spieler angelockt, die sonst nix mit MMOGs zu tun haben und was sich dann wie eine Kettenreaktion verbreitet hat. Auf solche Leute kann ich ehrlich gesagt verzichten.

Es ist doch wie in der Musik oder Klamottenindustrie. Jetzt ist das und jenes modern und auf den Zug muss ich aufspringen. So sind die meisten Leute. Die wollen keine Entscheidung treffen, die wollen, das man ihnen die Entscheidung abnimmt, was gut ist.


----------



## !Jo (16. März 2008)

naja, Blizzard hatte alleine wegen Diablo, Starcraft und Warcraft bei den Leuten, die vorher nicht MMORPG-süchtig waren xD einen Namen. Das hat denke auch noch gut gezogen.

Juni wär nen schönes Release-Datum, dann sind die Klausuren durch und Semesterferien... muahahaha!
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die nur bekannt geben werden, dass es im September oder so released. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (16. März 2008)

Aaaahhhh hört mal auf von WoW zu reden, hier geht es um den Release von WAR :-(


----------



## Tidoc (16. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> So, nochmal zum mitschreiben bzw für eure IE bzw Firefox Lesezeichen Sammlung:
> 
> WoW Fanboys bitte hierhin: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=9
> Das WAR Fanboy Equivalent: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=31 (momentanes Forum)
> ...



Andere Meinung gleich Flamen??

Also in D herscht immer noch Meinungsfreiheit


----------



## jabor (16. März 2008)

Aber nicht in nem thread in dem es eigentlich um WAR geht , aber seis drum :-P
Wenn wir glück haben gibts ja bald ne open beta =)


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

muss man für die open beta denn dann schon geld bezahlen oder wie geht das?


----------



## Kankru (16. März 2008)

Wär auf jeden Fall sehr geil! Aber mit WOW aufhören? Nee, mal guggn wie es so wird! Ähm Blizzard ist auch nicht der Beherrscher oder so, ich finde, dass der einzigste Fehler denn Blizzard macht, die sinnlose "Alles-lokalisierung" ist, ansonsten ist WOW doch gut, sonst würdet ihr es ja net spielen! =)


----------



## sTereoType (16. März 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Wär auf jeden Fall sehr geil! Aber mit WOW aufhören? Nee, mal guggn wie es so wird! Ähm Blizzard ist auch nicht der Beherrscher oder so, ich finde, dass der einzigste Fehler denn Blizzard macht, die sinnlose "Alles-lokalisierung" ist, ansonsten ist WOW doch gut, sonst würdet ihr es ja net spielen! =)


also ich spiel es nicht(mehr) gerade weil ich es schlecht finde. und ich bin mir sicher das viele andere garnicht erst mit wow angefangen ahben und sich jetzt auf war freuen


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@71 ich bin genau deiner meinung


----------



## fripon (16. März 2008)

Boah die ganze WoW<War oder WoW>War gelabere geht einem auf dem Sack.

Immer das selbe.

Man freue ich mich schon wen War endlich drausen ist dann wird man es ja sehen und hören hoffendlich diese nervigen Posts auf...

War  wurde ja für 2 Quartal 08 Angekündigt mal sehen ob es auch kommt.

@69:

Eine Open Beta ist völlig Kostenlos.

Ich denke aber nicht das es ne Open Beta geben wird.

Eher vermute ich nen Stresstest Beta die 4-5 Tage dauert um zusehen wie die Server etc. laufen.

Die "Stresstest" Beta sind aber auch meistens für jeder mann zugänglich und Kostenlos


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

@73 danke


----------



## LucasMirage (16. März 2008)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> es wird bald rauskommen und soll ich euch was sagen wow sollte sich sehr warm anziehen den sobald das spiel draußen ist werde ich der erste sein der wow an den nagel hängt und mit mir noch sehr viel mehr.
> jeder der das liest sollte sich mir anschließen wir müssen blizzard mal eine lehre erteilen das sie nicht übermächtig im mmorpg *imperium* sind. tja wow hat die gm´s aber wir haben den willen das ist viel mehr wert, wollen wir doch mal sehn was blizzard dazu meint.
> Ok ich mache kein geheimnis drauß, jeder der so sieht und handeln möchte wie ich soll mich bitte anschreiben und ich werde jede antwort notieren und wenn ich nur 10 antworten bekomme war es schon ein erfolg.



ja tu das und nimm gleich auch die andere 12 jährigen mit


----------



## 5Heiko12 (16. März 2008)

Wie ich sehe scheinen sehr viele meinem aufruf folge zu leisten was ich sehr gut finde, was mir dadurch zeigt das es nicht umsonst war sehr gut leute macht weiter so. 
nur zur info 30 leute stehen hinter mir das ist wie ich finde ein erfolg und ich hoffe es werden noch mehr.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## skunkie (16. März 2008)

> es wird bald rauskommen und soll ich euch was sagen wow sollte sich sehr warm anziehen den sobald das spiel draußen ist werde ich der erste sein der wow an den nagel hängt und mit mir noch sehr viel mehr.
> jeder der das liest sollte sich mir anschließen wir müssen blizzard mal eine lehre erteilen das sie nicht übermächtig im mmorpg *imperium* sind. tja wow hat die gm´s aber wir haben den willen das ist viel mehr wert, wollen wir doch mal sehn was blizzard dazu meint.



Was bist Du für ein mieser Typ, die ganze Zeit war WOW Dein Spiel und gut genug und dann rufst Du zum Boykott auf. Geh in Dich und warte erst mal ab, ob WAR so gut und fehlerfrei ist!


----------



## nalcarya (16. März 2008)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe scheinen sehr viele meinem aufruf folge zu leisten was ich sehr gut finde, was mir dadurch zeigt das es nicht umsonst war sehr gut leute macht weiter so.
> nur zur info 30 leute stehen hinter mir das ist wie ich finde ein erfolg und ich hoffe es werden noch mehr.
> 
> Gruß Heiko


Klar und in WAR wird's GMs o.ä. garantiert nicht geben. Und EA Mythic ist ja eine soo kleine Firma, die sind bestimmt viel lockerer als Blizz. Wogegen willst du denn bitte "handeln"?
Blizzard macht meiner meinung nach nichts falsch, ganz im Gegenteil sie geben sich Mühe. 

Genauso wie die WAR-Entwickler das auch tun. Alles was ich bisher von der Umsetzung der Warhammer Welt sehe gefällt mir schonmal ganz gut, deswegen sehe ich dem release sehr positiv entgegen. Allerdings denke ich aus gewissen Gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dass es bis zum wirklichen release noch einige Monate dauern wird.


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. März 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Boah die ganze WoW<War oder WoW>War gelabere geht einem auf dem Sack.
> 
> Immer das selbe.
> 
> ...



Es gibt gar keine Open Beta in dem Sinne. Auch wird es keine Offene Stresstest Beta geben.

Zitat Sterntaler: "Es wird keine Beta geben in die jedermann reinkommt."


----------



## Grimtom (16. März 2008)

jabor schrieb:


> Aber nicht in nem thread in dem es eigentlich um WAR geht , aber seis drum :-P
> Wenn wir glück haben gibts ja bald ne open beta =)



da muss ich dich jetzt leider etwas aus den Wolken holen. ES wird keine "Open Beta" geben, wo sich jeder den Client ziehen, und mit spielen loslegen kann.


----------



## BT Mogul (16. März 2008)

Eine Open Beta wird es definitiv nicht geben, wie mir auf der GC 2007 am Buffed-Stand von Sterntaler versichert wurde.
Das Release wird im nächsten Monat bestimmt nicht anstehen. Wer sich ein wenig tiefer mit WAR und dessen Infos informiert weis auch, dass noch nicht einmal das Tier 3 Gebiet freigeschalten ist, bzw. noch nicht mal alle Klassen in der Beta spielbar sind.
Des weiteren basiert WAR momentan noch auf der Minimalgrafik, d.h. wenn das Spiel fertig ist, werden erst einmal *ALLE* Texturen verfeinert werden oder sogar komplett nochmal neu gemacht werden. Und das könnte auch noch mal bis zu einem Monat dauern.

Mogul


----------



## Sumoikashi (16. März 2008)

Weitere Infos zum Presse-Event gibts hier: http://war.onlinewelten.com/news,id1170.html


----------



## 5Heiko12 (16. März 2008)

ich entschuldige mich in aller form ein solch schwachsinn von mir gegeben zu haben. ich kann das auch selbst nur damit begründen das die letzten tage nicht grade die einfachsten waren ich hoffe ihr könnt das wieder vergessen und noch viel mehr es mir entschuldigen.Danke.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

ich hatte grad den gedanken, dass wir alle vielleicht schon tot sind, wenn war kommt.


----------



## Sin (17. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich hatte grad den gedanken, dass wir alle vielleicht schon tot sind, wenn war kommt.



War ist nicht Duke Nukem ^^ btw, sterben kann man immer, aber das ist ein anderes Thema ^^
Was ich viel Interessanter fände, währe die Frage um Wieviel Uhr die Server am release Tag online gehen. um 00:00 Uhr, oder doch erst um 12:00 AM oder 05:00 PM um auch der Arbeitenden Klasse den Einstieg zu ermöglichen?

Ich glaube wenn es eine Pre Order gibt, wo die Leute früher anfangen dürfen (z.B. 3 Tage) wird es wohl einen Natlosen übergang geben, also Start der Server um 00:00


----------



## Gerdalf (17. März 2008)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> es wird bald rauskommen und soll ich euch was sagen wow sollte sich sehr warm anziehen den sobald das spiel draußen ist werde ich der erste sein der wow an den nagel hängt und mit mir noch sehr viel mehr.
> jeder der das liest sollte sich mir anschließen wir müssen blizzard mal eine lehre erteilen das sie nicht übermächtig im mmorpg *imperium* sind. tja wow hat die gm´s aber wir haben den willen das ist viel mehr wert, wollen wir doch mal sehn was blizzard dazu meint.
> Ok ich mache kein geheimnis drauß, jeder der so sieht und handeln möchte wie ich soll mich bitte anschreiben und ich werde jede antwort notieren und wenn ich nur 10 antworten bekomme war es schon ein erfolg.



Hehe ich hab wow schon an den nagel gehangen um war zu zocken Oo also erster ;P
WoW ist zwar im vergleich die creme aller creme im onlinerollenspieluniversum zumindest bisher,denn was sie aus der geshcichte machen die sie bekommen haben war bis burning crusade richtig cool.Das Arenasystem die übermächtigen pvp items und die bossse mit einfach nur viel leben aber kein bisschen flexibelität die den kampf schwerer und spannender gestalten könnte habens halt mit dem addon versaut.Die alten instanzen waren noch richtig geil...heute geh ich mit 4-8leute-raid mc oder bwl und clear den mist.Nur so aus fun weniger items kann man da noch raus gebrauchen.Ich hoffe das pve in War wird anspruchsvoller und das pvp spannender.Ohne arena-itemz und abhärtung.


----------



## Edward Galahan (17. März 2008)

Also ich bin der Meinung das WoW schon länger rückläufige Zahlen hat hier in Deutschland. Wie andere vor mir schon sagten: Was interressieren mich die in China.... Trotz alledem wird WoW immer eine Fangemeinde haben wie Diablo 2 oder Starcraft und selbst das kaputt gepatchte DAoC hat heute noch eine kleine aber feine Gemeinschaft. Alle reden hier von Warhammer( hängt ja vielleicht damit zusammen das dies hier Warhammer Forum ist * grins * ) Aber Warhammer bietet nichts was AoC nicht schon längst hat. Gut ich konnte keinen BETA eindruck von AoC sammeln aber von* piep * schon ( Weiß gar nicht mehr ob man das sagen darf). Und Baustelle ist gelinde gesagt ne schöne Umschreibung für Chaos, ist aber nur mein persönlicher Eindruck. Ich weiß nur, wenn Warhammer Online vor Oktober raus kommt dann warte ich ab denn dann ist es auf jedenfall noch nicht fertig. Wenn man bedenkt wie oft AoC verschoben wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um einen gewissen Qualitätsstandard zu sichern. * puhhh* Da aber Mythic mit DAoC ein Meilenstein in der Geschichte von MMO´s hingelegt hat (war damals in der BETA und danach noch 2,5 Jahre dabei) habe ich eigentlich schon die Hoffnung das die das hinkriegen aber nur nicht vor Weihnachten. Aber dies ist meine persönliche Meinung die sich aufgrund reichhaltiger persönlicher Erfahrung in MMO´s gebildet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann natürlich jederzeit widerlegt werden durch Mythic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wichtig für mich persönlich wäre nur das die vorpupertierenden Kid´s bei WoW bleiben denn diese Community ist wohl die mieseste die es es in der Onlinewelt gibt. Obwohl im ersten Jahr war es wirklich schön....

In diesem Sinne egal in welchem Universum ihr kämpft oder kämpfen werdet:

Kämpft hart und sterbt Ehrenvoll!!


----------



## mendiger (17. März 2008)

da has du recht. un wenn conan vor war kommt werden viele vielleicht ma bis war kommt conan spielen un dann dabei bleiben. denn bleiben für war nur die kinder (wie ich) die kein conan spielen dürfen. also muss sich war beeilen.


----------



## Grimmrog (17. März 2008)

naja schwer zu glauben, daß es nächstes Quartal kommt, denn bisher seh ich auch noch massig Baustellen, die anscheinend noch nichtmal angefangen sind bebaut zu werden. Müssen wir eben abwarten, nur ist eben auch nicht gut für die PR wenns sich noch zu oft verschiebt.


----------



## mendiger (17. März 2008)

aber sie haben ja noch 2,5 onate zeit un das team wurde mit der verschiebung auch vergößert. das können sie noch schaffen. sie müssen es nur vor conan rausbringen. sonst spielen die leute schon conan.


----------



## Sagardo (17. März 2008)

Was AOC nicht hat , was WAR hat ? Ein Konzept !
Jaja und die Beta von WAR ist ja so mies, dass man denken könnte das es eine Beta ist *Ironie

*anmerkung : Ich habe seit gestern wieder meinen WOW Account aktiviert, da meine Freundin und meine Bekannten leider nicht in der WAR-Beta sind und ich mit ihnen Zeit verbringen möchte auch Online.
Und naja was soll ich sagen der WOW-Client ist mir an einem Abend 5mal abgeschmiert und ich musste einmal sogar den Rechner neustarten um das Spiel starten zu können.Und dann wagt es doch wirklich jemand über die Beta von War zu schimpfen ? 

Also Ich hatte in der Beta von WAR bis jetzt noch nicht einmal *Zensur


Jaja so ist das mit der NDA man darf nichts negatives aber auch nichts positives sagen, halt einfach garnichts , schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jhin (17. März 2008)

Also WoW ist ja nun mal langsam so ziemlich ausgelutscht, nach knapp über 3 Jahren WoW Zockzeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke mal, dass können viele Spieler der ersten Stunde (die bis jetzt auch dran geblieben sind) bestätigen. 
Auch das neue Addon The Lich King wird nichts daran ändern (Ja Blizzard muss bei der Konkurrenz auch sehen wo sie bleiben, 2 harte Konkurrenten kommen bald *g*). Mal eben 10 Level mehr zum ableveln, damit die 70er auch mal wieder was zu tun haben, die eine oder andere Ini, deren Grundgerüst auch wieder nicht viel anders ist, wie so manche Inis. Grafikmässig wird sich auch nichts ändern, bissel PvP Ausbau wie zerstörbare Gebäude, super haben schon die WoW der ersten Stunde damals in den Foren geschrieben, dass sie sich sowas gerne wünschen würden. Nun kommt AoC und WAR nun klappt es auf einmal, hehe warum wohl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daher, was neues muss langsam her und ich denke mit AoC und WAR haben die Spieler endlich mal wieder was Frisches in den Händen.

Und ganz ehrlich, so langsam nervt die Knuddel Grafik auch nach all der langen Zeit. Genug satt gesehen an der Comic-Grafik. *g* Die Kämpfe werden bei AoC endlich auch mal blutiger und etwas realistischer. Kommt zwar einen 12 oder 13-Jährigen nicht entgegen, ok, aber wir älteren Spieler mögen da dann doch wohl die etwas härtere Gangart.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vom PvP in AoC und WAR gegenüber WoW, brauch man glaube nicht viel mehr zu sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soll kein Geflame sein, sondern einfach eine kleine Darstellung eines mittlerweilen müden Wow-Spielers. Ich meine, über 3 Jahre ein Game gezockt, das hat doch was. Dass es nun mal ausgelutscht ist, wundert dann doch keinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also her mit den beiden geilen neuen Games AOC und WAR.


----------



## Nimmroth (17. März 2008)

Hmm hab letztens auf mtv über WAR was gesehen und die haben geschrieben dort am schluss das WAR schon am 28.03.08 kommt hab denn beitrag jetzt schon 2mal gesehen...


----------



## mendiger (17. März 2008)

wenn war un aoc draußen sind. wird sich der markt dreiteilen.
1/3 wird aoc spielen, das sind die älteren, die es gern was brutaler haben
1/3 wird war spielen, das sind die pvp fans und leute, die schon daoc gespielt haben
und 1/3 wird bei wow bleiben, das sind die, die kinder sin und kein war oder aoc spielen dürfen un die blizzard treuen fans


----------



## Mordenai (17. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> wenn war un aoc draußen sind. wird sich der markt dreiteilen.
> 1/3 wird aoc spielen, das sind die älteren, die es gern was brutaler haben
> 1/3 wird war spielen, das sind die pvp fans und leute, die schon daoc gespielt haben
> und 1/3 wird bei wow bleiben, das sind die, die kinder sin und kein war oder aoc spielen dürfen un die blizzard treuen fans



Eine exakte Drittelung wird es wohl vorerst nicht geben, aber dass es eine derartige Tendenz geben wird, ist stark anzunehmen.
Mir ist eigentlich egal, welche Hersteller eine marktführende Position einnehmen wird. Mir geht es nur um den Spielspaß und da kann mir persönlich(!) WAR am meisten bieten.

zum Thema:

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Termin "(Ende) zweites Quartal" gut eingehalten werden kann.


----------



## Deadwool (17. März 2008)

Ein drittel bleibt bei WoW ? rofl ...
Was ist mit dem "drittel" der Lord of the Rings spielt ? Wirf mal ein Blick da drauf:
http://www.worldofraids.com/2008/march/Subscriptions.jpg

Wenn WAR 2% Marktanteil bekommt kann sich Mythic feiern lassen.


----------



## Sagardo (17. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Ein drittel bleibt bei WoW ? rofl ...
> Was ist mit dem "drittel" der Lord of the Rings spielt ? Wirf mal ein Blick da drauf:
> http://www.worldofraids.com/2008/march/Subscriptions.jpg
> 
> Wenn WAR 2% Marktanteil bekommt kann sich Mythic feiern lassen.




Hast du dir auch mal durchgelesen was der Typ schreibt ? er träumt davon irgendwann Infos von allen Herstellern zu haben, soll heissen er schätzt dort einfach mal ins Blaue.
Ausserdem hat Turbine schon gesagt, dass sie nichts über Userdaten sagen werden mit der Begründung, dass sie keine art von Userdaten rausgeben werden. Also man sich diese schlecht gemachte runde Scheibe getrost irgenwo hin stecken. Lies erstmal was der Typ auf seiner eigenen Website schreibt und dann bring "Argumente"....


----------



## mendiger (17. März 2008)

es oll nur eine ungefäre teilung der 3 größten spiele sein. und die begründe ich mit einer umfrage auf buffed.de wo nach den größten mmo hoffnungen 2008 gefragt wird. klar auf dem gesamten mmo markt gibt es noch ganz viele andere spiele. da köntte man das nicht sagen. aber das sind nur die 3 größten.


----------



## Grimtom (17. März 2008)

Nimmroth schrieb:


> Hmm hab letztens auf mtv über WAR was gesehen und die haben geschrieben dort am schluss das WAR schon am 28.03.08 kommt hab denn beitrag jetzt schon 2mal gesehen...


Quatsch !!

EA/Mystic geben um diesen Dreh 26, 27 oder 28.3 ne Pressekonferenz und neue Informationen über Warhammer raus ... Nach wie vor ist der Termin 2 Quartal 2008 aktuell. Und solang von EA / Mystic keine andere Ansage kommt .....


----------



## mendiger (17. März 2008)

> EA/Mystic


 
es heißt nicht mystic es heißt mythic


----------



## Jhin (17. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Ein drittel bleibt bei WoW ? rofl ...
> Was ist mit dem "drittel" der Lord of the Rings spielt ? Wirf mal ein Blick da drauf:
> http://www.worldofraids.com/2008/march/Subscriptions.jpg
> 
> Wenn WAR 2% Marktanteil bekommt kann sich Mythic feiern lassen.




Wie schon geschrieben war dies nur eine einfache Schätzung, keinesfalls eine Bestätigung von den Spieleherstellern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn AoC oder WAR rauskomt wird der Marktanteil locker über die 2% gehen. So viele freuen sich schon auf die 2 neuen Hammergames.

Ich sage ja, WoW ist ein geiles Game, aber wenn Du es seit Release durchgehend gezockt hast, (bis heute) wird es einen irgendwann überdrüssig. Und da freut man sich halt langsam wenn mal was neues kommt.

Problem seh ich jetzt nur bei AoC und WAR, die einen kumpels zocken WAR die anderen AoC. Da ich beide Games genial finde, muss ich mir wohl beide zulegen. Da ist mit WoW 100% Schluss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jabor (17. März 2008)

lol jetzt mal was anderes, ich bin durch zufall grade auf eine seite gestoßen, die WAR zum Vorbestellen auf ihrer Seite hat (kein link, da es ja als werbung gelten könnte ;-)) das releasedatum wäre laut verkäufer der 30.6.08, wieder bloß spekulation um geld zu machen oder wie?


----------



## sTereoType (17. März 2008)

jabor schrieb:


> lol jetzt mal was anderes, ich bin durch zufall grade auf eine seite gestoßen, die WAR zum Vorbestellen auf ihrer Seite hat (kein link, da es ja als werbung gelten könnte ;-)) das releasedatum wäre laut verkäufer der 30.6.08, wieder bloß spekulation um geld zu machen oder wie?


das ist einfach nur die weitmöglichste auslegung von 2. quartal und von daher auch nur spekulation


----------



## Rifk (17. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Ein drittel bleibt bei WoW ? rofl ...
> Was ist mit dem "drittel" der Lord of the Rings spielt ? Wirf mal ein Blick da drauf:
> http://www.worldofraids.com/2008/march/Subscriptions.jpg
> 
> Wenn WAR 2% Marktanteil bekommt kann sich Mythic feiern lassen.



Das kann einfach nicht stimmen...
Lineage II hat schon mehr Kunden als WoW, irgendwas bei 14 Mio.
Oder ist das so eine ausgedachte Wunsch Statistik?


----------



## Cerwyn (17. März 2008)

Bei WoW sind es aktive accounts bei Lineage bestimmt nur registrierte User


----------



## jabor (17. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist einfach nur die weitmöglichste auslegung von 2. quartal und von daher auch nur spekulation



ah kk, hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können ;-(
Ohu man ich kanns einfach nicht mehr erwarten...
Freue mich aber schon rießig darauf, dass in 2 Wochen was zum Crafting bekannt gegeben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (17. März 2008)

aber ich denke bis dahin is es draußen.


----------



## Ascían (17. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Ein drittel bleibt bei WoW ? rofl ...
> Was ist mit dem "drittel" der Lord of the Rings spielt ? Wirf mal ein Blick da drauf:
> http://www.worldofraids.com/2008/march/Subscriptions.jpg
> 
> Wenn WAR 2% Marktanteil bekommt kann sich Mythic feiern lassen.



Zu den HdRO-Zahlen:

Der Typ ist nur sauer das Turbine noch nie zahlen herausgegeben hat und es auch weiterhin nicht tun will, da man jegliche Kundendaten schützen möchte.
um auf die Spielerzahlen zu kommen hilft trotzdem eine einfache Schätzung:

Es gibt 24 Server, 11 in Europa, 11 in den USA und 2 in Japan.
Im Schnitt hat jeder Server 45000 Logins am Tag und fasst 20.000 Spieler.

Ich tippe mal HdRO hat so 500.000 bis 600.000 aktive Spieler.

Login-Quelle:
HDRO-Szene LoginCheck


----------



## Efgrib (17. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> aber ich denke bis dahin is es draußen.



das würde mich aber wundern ^^


----------



## Hasgli (17. März 2008)

Lord of the Rings 1,2% Marktanteil - ich lach mich schlapp....wer's glauben will ^^


----------



## Jhin (17. März 2008)

Wie schon geschrieben war dies nur eine einfache Schätzung, keinesfalls eine Bestätigung von den Spieleherstellern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (17. März 2008)

Erhöht nicht unbedingt die glaubwürdigkeit der statistik wenn zb. ein spiel gelistet ist wo es bisher nie abo zahlen an die öffentlichkeit gekommen sind.
Das WoW einen sehr hohen marktanteil hat weis jeder aber auf solche statistiken kann man nichts geben.


----------



## Hasgli (17. März 2008)

Wie heißt es auch so schön - glaube nie einer Statistik die du selbst nicht gefälscht hast *g*


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. März 2008)

Hasgli schrieb:


> Wie heißt es auch so schön - glaube nie einer Statistik die du selbst nicht gefälscht hast *g*



Mensch, dass wollt ich grad schreiben, hat auch der Prof heut morgen in seiner Vorlesung mindestens 20 mal selbst erwähnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (17. März 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Mensch, dass wollt ich grad schreiben, hat auch der Prof heut morgen in seiner Vorlesung mindestens 20 mal selbst erwähnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und jetzt die preisfrage: von wem stammt das zitat ursprünglich?^^(<-- in bezug auf die antwort sind " ^^ " vielleicht unangebracht)


----------



## Sin (17. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> und jetzt die preisfrage: von wem stammt das zitat ursprünglich?^^(<-- in bezug auf die antwort sind " ^^ " vielleicht unangebracht)



Möö Churchill.... hab ich jetzt nen Beta Key gewonnen? *hoff*

Btw, das Original heißt: "Ich glaube nur an Statistiken, die ich selbst gefälscht habe"


----------



## sTereoType (18. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Möö Churchill.... hab ich jetzt nen Beta Key gewonnen? *hoff*
> 
> Btw, das Original heißt: "Ich glaube nur an Statistiken, die ich selbst gefälscht habe"


ja churchill hats auch gesagt, aber von ihm ist es nicht. tsammt von goebbels dem propaganda minister des dritten reichs (zummindest hat mir das mein alter geschichtslehrer gesagt, klingt aber auch glaubwürdig)


----------



## Grimtom (18. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> es heißt nicht mystic es heißt mythic


sry, dazu kann ich nur sagen ... Kl*********ser.


----------



## Alphàdog (18. März 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist die ganze nummer mit diesen wir arbeiten noch schwer an warhammer nur eine lüge und sie zeigen plötzlich eine perfekte warhammer welt und die ganze beta wo noch viel zu machen ist und ihr ganzes gerede es dauert noch lange nur eine ablenkung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nette ansprache, vor allem das mit dem Orc hat mir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber du kannst war schlecht mit wow vergleichen. pvp ist in wow nur "nebensache", es war eigentlich als pve spiel geplant und ich spiele es auch zu 90% als pve spiel. aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphàdog (18. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> wenn war un aoc draußen sind. wird sich der markt dreiteilen.
> 1/3 wird aoc spielen, das sind die älteren, die es gern was brutaler haben
> 1/3 wird war spielen, das sind die pvp fans und leute, die schon daoc gespielt haben
> und 1/3 wird bei wow bleiben, das sind die, die kinder sin und kein war oder aoc spielen dürfen un die blizzard treuen fans




Omg was isn das für ne aussage?

Vielleicht bleiben auch leute wow treu, weil sie das spiel mit dem ganzen pve inhalt einfach gut finden?!

Nur weil du vllt überzeugter pvpler bist, heißt es noch lange nicht, das jeder pvp lieben muss


----------



## Alphàdog (18. März 2008)

LucasMirage schrieb:


> ja tu das und nimm gleich auch die andere 12 jährigen mit



/sign


----------



## nalcarya (18. März 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> sry, dazu kann ich nur sagen ... Kl*********ser.


sry, dazu kann ich nur sagen ... Spa**er. Oo

Zu der Drittelsache: die Umfrage auf buffed ist nicht unbedingt repräsentativ. Außerdem kann man die größten Hoffnungen schlecht 1:1 zur später zu erwartenden Marktaufteilung umsetzen und sagen die 3 meist erwarteten Spiele werden auch die 3 mit dem größten Marktanteil sein.

Hellgate: London war auch ein mit Sehnsucht erwartetes Spiel und was ist nu? Kein Hahn kräht mehr danach :>


----------



## Hargorin (19. März 2008)

Grüße, also meiner Meinung nach kann es auch nicht mehr allzu lange sein! Denn wenn ich mal aus dem Bericht einer englischen Seite zitieren darf der heute erschienen ist: "As it stands now, the game is nearly feature complete and highly polished." Das lässt doch gutes hoffen, dass es zumindest noch mit diesem Quartal etwas wird?!

Wer den ganzen Bericht lesen möchte, wo auch noch aus dem aktiven Spielgeschehen, wenn auch aus Sicht eines Hochelfen, berichtet wird, findet ihn unter folgendem Link ----> 

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/860/860572p1.html

In diesem Sinne, Hargorin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (19. März 2008)

Hargorin schrieb:


> Grüße, also meiner Meinung nach kann es auch nicht mehr allzu lange sein! Denn wenn ich mal aus dem Bericht einer englischen Seite zitieren darf der heute erschienen ist: "As it stands now, the game is nearly feature complete and highly polished." Das lässt doch gutes hoffen, dass es zumindest noch mit diesem Quartal etwas wird?!
> 
> Wer den ganzen Bericht lesen möchte, wo auch noch aus dem aktiven Spielgeschehen, wenn auch aus Sicht eines Hochelfen, berichtet wird, findet ihn unter folgendem Link ---->
> 
> ...


Sehr interessant auch wenn mein Englisch mit 13 Jahren noch nicht so ausgereift ist, trotzdem kann man es verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Door81 (19. März 2008)

Tidoc schrieb:


> Echt Göttlich wie hier einige War Fanboys schon Szenarien an die Wand malen mit WAR wird WoW untergehen.
> Die meisten haben das Spiel noch nicht einmal gesehen ausser auf diversen Homepages.
> 
> Wie war das Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall?



/sign

Außerdem gibts genügend Leute die am allerliebsten Raiden und Instanzen abgrasen bis zum kotzen und sich 0 um PvP scherren.


----------



## Cerboz (19. März 2008)

Door81 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Außerdem gibts genügend Leute die am allerliebsten Raiden und Instanzen abgrasen bis zum kotzen und sich 0 um PvP scherren.



Außerdem gibts genügend Leute die am allerliebsten BGs abgrasen bis zum kotzen und sich 0 um PvE scheren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. März 2008)

Meine Prognose: Ende Mai/Anfang Juni

Dann kommt es raus, schnellstmöglich da ja alle gejammert haben.

Es ist dann noch total unausgereift, die Zeitungen bewerten es mit 78 % (oder ähnlichem). Genau
die gleichen, die vorher gejammert haben "bringt es schnell raus" meckern am lautesten und dann
wird es erst mal ruhiger.

Der Sommer vergeht und im Oktober kommt der Lichkönig und alles rennt wieder zu WoW und die 
Server kacken alle 30 Minuten ab. (Aber es läuft stabil und bekommt über 90%)

Die einzige Konkurrenz, die Blizz fürchten muss, ist WoW 2.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider....


----------



## Leoncore (19. März 2008)

WoW is wieso wie so ne Sekte. Bei PCGames hat das erste Add On 90% bekommen. Ehrlich, jedes Add On eines anderen Spiels, mit dem gleichen Inhalt, hätte weniger bekommen.


----------



## Torrance (19. März 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Meine Prognose: Ende Mai/Anfang Juni
> 
> Dann kommt es raus, schnellstmöglich da ja alle gejammert haben.
> 
> ...



Deine Prognose ist für Popo. Und selbst wenn ein Spiel nur 78% bekommt, sollte man das nicht als Kaufentscheidung mitnehmen. Man sollte das Game schon selbst testen um sagen zu können, es ist gut oder schlecht. Das finde ich genauso dämlich wie die Umfragen, welche MMO Hoffnung hab ihr und man liest das das Addon von WoW. Als wenn das Spiel dadruch anders wird. Ich werde sowohl AoC als auch Warhammer testen und das bessere von beiden wird bei mir gewinnen. WoW werd ich sicher nicht weiterspielen. Hab es nun lang genug gespielt um sagen zu können, ne das ist auf Dauer nix für mich.

Also, hört euch die Meinung von Zeitschriften, Freunden usw. an aber bildet euch auch eure eigene Meinung und glaubt nicht immer alles das, was man so in Foren liest.

So Long

Torrance

PS: Ironie darf gefunden werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Electricwolf (19. März 2008)

Hallo ^^

also ich hab jetzt grad null bock mri das alles durchzulesen udn so...weil paar flames und so drin stehn das ist vergeudete zeit udn bla bla bal...

Zum erscheinen von WAR....man kann nichts genaues sagen ABER...ich arbeite in nem kleinen shop wo wir Spiele verkaufen und kann mir die release daten ansehn die die jeweiligen firmen zu uns schikken und weil ich nicht so bin sag ich euch die mal so nebenbei^^

Also:
Ein merkwürdiger release zuerst:
26.3.08...um 9,99€: ich vermute man kann sich in die open-beta reinkaufen (allerdings nru für preorder)

dann kommen anscheinend die richtigen release-daten
26.6.08

wenn das stimmen würde würde in weniger als 1 woche die openbeta erscheinen die 3 monate lang laufen und dann das spiel erscheinen...ich denke das wär ein realistischer Zeitraum. 

mehr infos hab ich leider auch nicht^^

mfg.


----------



## Cerboz (19. März 2008)

Electricwolf schrieb:


> [...]wenn das stimmen würde würde in weniger als 1 woche die openbeta erscheinen die 3 monate lang laufen und dann das spiel erscheinen...ich denke das wär ein realistischer Zeitraum.



Muss man eigentlich für die Open-Beta bezahlen (ok kann ich mir eigentlich auch selbst beantworten, will aber sicher sein ^^)

Ps: 100ter Comment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Electricwolf (19. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich für die Open-Beta bezahlen (ok kann ich mir eigentlich auch selbst beantworten, will aber sicher sein ^^)




glaub nicht das man da die montlichen gebühren zahlen muss
nur es steht halt der29.3 im system mit 9,99€ ich kanns mir nicht anders erklären als open beta


----------



## tekbear (19. März 2008)

Electricwolf schrieb:


> glaub nicht das man da die montlichen gebühren zahlen muss
> nur es steht halt der29.3 im system mit 9,99€ ich kanns mir nicht anders erklären als open beta



ich hoffe auch mal, daß es bald kommt, dann kann ich den sommer über WAR zocken und mir wird genau zu dem punkt langweilig, wenn dann endlich die "minen von moria" rauskommt. 

*duck*


p.s.: ein bisschen off topic, aber weis jemand ne slayer gilde?


----------



## LuciusNoctus (19. März 2008)

Ich wäre froh , wenn alle wieder zu WOW rennen , denn dann bleiben nur die Warhammer TT gamer am Game...
ergo nur leute die die Story kennnen und nur Leute die wissen : warum es einen Slaanesh ( ja ich liebe ihn ^^ 
und spiele auch eine Kultarme des Slaanesh zu 10k points ) 
gibt und warum ein Zwerg sich die Haare rot färbt.... ( ja ich spiele auch ein Slayerher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Wäre ich froh drum....

und nicht vergessen : 

Jeder WOW spieler ist ein Kacknoob weniger auf den WAR-servern ^^


also 

liebe grüße euer 
Slaanesh-gesegneter Druchii


----------



## Cerboz (19. März 2008)

LuciusNoctus schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh , wenn alle wieder zu WOW rennen , denn dann bleiben nur die Warhammer TT gamer am Game...
> ergo nur leute die die Story kennnen und nur Leute die wissen : warum es einen Slaanesh ( ja ich liebe ihn ^^
> und spiele auch eine Kultarme des Slaanesh zu 10k points )
> gibt und warum ein Zwerg sich die Haare rot färbt.... ( ja ich spiele auch ein Slayerher
> ...



/signed

Wäre glaube ich auch besser für das Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eragøn (19. März 2008)

Hallo erstma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

ich freu mich jetzt schon seit geschlagen 2 Jahren auf Warhammer online und freue mich endlich im "Releasejahr" zu sein denn ich denke da die Entwickler ja schon ne Menge hören und sich auch wirklich aufziehen haben lassen als sie das ganze Projekt auf Mitte diesen Jahres geschoben haben.

Nun sollte eine "Betavorversion" erscheinen so wird es meiner Meinung nach so mitte 2008 auf die Vollversion umgestellt also so Juni - August. Aber auch wenn nich Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude! 

Nun mal was zu dem WoW vs. War ganz ehrlich War wollte nie ein "Konkurrent" im Sinne wir haben das bessere Spiel, Nein, sie haben von anfang an gesagt sie wären die "Led Zepplin" der MMORPG´s und genau so seh ich das auch auch wenn mir WoW wirklich viele Jahre lang spass gemacht hat (gute 2 Jahre) so bin ich endlich mal auf der Suche nach was neuem.

Zudem alle Spieler die motzen "WoW-Klon" und "Ihr habt das Spiel doch noch gar nicht gesehen" so muss ich sagen es gab auch schon vor WoW gute MMORPG´s ich verweise mal fix auf Star wars galaxies was wirklich ein gutes Spiel war und ich auch lange zeit gespielt habe. WoW ist einfach nur deshalb erfolgreicher weil Blizzard schon von sich aus ohne jedes zutun eine bekannte Weltmarke ist. Vor Warhammer online wusste ich nichma das es eine Firma namens "Mythic" gibt^^.

Nun Interfacekopie ist wohl auch nur schrei gut es gab in MMORPG´s noch nie so ein relativ "simples" und "einsteigerfreunldiches" Interface wie in WoW aber in anderen Spielen gabs ähnliche bzw. sogar besser.
Aber mal ehrlich wer von euch benutzt noch das "Standart-UI"? Jeder hat doch irgendwelche Mods und Addons die das Zocken leichter machen.

Nun ich hab mein WoW-Abo gekündigt und meine ganzen WoW Chars gelöscht ein comment meines Collegen der neu angefangen hat "Du hast noch nie was in WoW gerissen und darum hauste bestimmt jetzt ab" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun ganz falsch lag er da nich mit 60 war meine Blütezeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber ich schweife ab.

Nun ich denke das war mein Standpunkt
Greetz


----------



## Sin (20. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Wäre glaube ich auch besser für das Spiel.
> 
> ...



Ihr wollt mich aus dem Spiel ausschließen bloß weil ich seit 9 Jahren nicht mit dem bemahlen der Figuren fertig werde? :-(


----------



## -Haihappen- (20. März 2008)

Könnten wir dieses WAR vs. WoW geflame nun endlich mal lassen?

Die Entwickler wollen das Spiel zwar "fertig" auf den Markt bringen, sie reden aber von einem anderen "fertig" als viele von euch denken. "Fertig" ist ein MMO nie und man kann es auch nicht Anfang an fertigstellen. Wenn euch das Gameplay vom Spiel gefällt, dann spielt es doch erstmal und lasst euch von der Zukunft überraschen.

Die Kunst liegt darin, das Spiel zu verbessern, ohne es kapput zu machen.


----------



## Rosengarten (20. März 2008)

Ich hoffe das W.A.R. noch dieses Jahr kommt und vernünftig spielbar zu Release sein wird. Wäre auch schön, wenn das 2.Quartal eingehalten werden könnte, aber man hat sich ja so langsam an die Verschiebungen gewöhnt


----------



## Cerboz (20. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mich aus dem Spiel ausschließen bloß weil ich seit 9 Jahren nicht mit dem bemahlen der Figuren fertig werde? :-(



Ich meine nur, dass dann die "treuen" WAR-Leute bei Warhammer bleiben.
Meine nicht das dann nur die leute bleuben die wirklich Miniaturen spielen/malen, dazu gehöre auch ich nicht auch wenn ich recht viel habe aber wirklich was machen tu ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also halt die bleiben die schon GamesWorkshopper waren und sich auch dafür halbwegs begeistern konnten.


----------



## Sagardo (20. März 2008)

guck mal was ich eben gefunden habe, Bilder zu Preorderversion und zu collectors Edition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php


----------



## Norei (20. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> es oll nur eine ungefäre teilung der 3 größten spiele sein. und die begründe ich mit einer umfrage auf buffed.de wo nach den größten mmo hoffnungen 2008 gefragt wird. klar auf dem gesamten mmo markt gibt es noch ganz viele andere spiele. da köntte man das nicht sagen. aber das sind nur die 3 größten.


Buffed ist eine sowas von unrepräsentative Gruppe, das kannst du vergessen. Ich denke, AoC und WAR wären happy, wenn sie dauerhaft 500.000 bis 1.000.000 Nutzer hätten, genauso wie die meisten anderen MMOs auch. Ich bin mir sicher, dass selbst 75% der deutschen WoW-Spieler buffed noch nie gesehen haben. Und diesen 75% geht auch WAR und AOC am Allerwertesten vorbei.


----------



## Sagardo (20. März 2008)

> Buffed ist eine sowas von unrepräsentative Gruppe, das kannst du vergessen. Ich denke, AoC und WAR wären happy, wenn sie dauerhaft 500.000 bis 1.000.000 Nutzer hätten, genauso wie die meisten anderen MMOs auch. Ich bin mir sicher, dass selbst 75% der deutschen WoW-Spieler buffed noch nie gesehen haben. Und diesen 75% geht auch WAR und AOC am Allerwertesten vorbei.




*schmunzel wie sollen sie denn dann die Quest lösen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wo sollen die ganzen User von Buffed herkommen ? 
Es gibt hier ja eigentlich nur eine ausgeprägte WOW-Szene ^^


----------



## FirstGuardian (20. März 2008)

LuciusNoctus schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh , wenn alle wieder zu WOW rennen , denn dann bleiben nur die Warhammer TT gamer am Game...
> ergo nur leute die die Story kennnen und nur Leute die wissen : warum es einen Slaanesh ( ja ich liebe ihn ^^
> und spiele auch eine Kultarme des Slaanesh zu 10k points )
> gibt und warum ein Zwerg sich die Haare rot färbt.... ( ja ich spiele auch ein Slayerher
> ...



oh man, ich hoffe ja mal, dass nicht alle die WAR spielen möchten, solch engstirniges Verhalten an den Tag legen...


----------



## Sin (20. März 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> *Könnten wir dieses WAR vs. WoW geflame nun endlich mal lassen?*
> 
> Die Entwickler wollen das Spiel zwar "fertig" auf den Markt bringen, sie reden aber von einem anderen "fertig" als viele von euch denken. "Fertig" ist ein MMO nie und man kann es auch nicht Anfang an fertigstellen. Wenn euch das Gameplay vom Spiel gefällt, dann spielt es doch erstmal und lasst euch von der Zukunft überraschen.
> 
> Die Kunst liegt darin, das Spiel zu verbessern, ohne es kapput zu machen.



Genau deswegen wird es auch nie ein Offizielles Forum von GOA geben ^^

Aber ich muss dir schon recht geben was das "Fertig" angeht.
Würde das Spiel "Fertig" auf den Markt kommen, würden noch 5 Jahre vergehen, aber dann erscheint das Spiel inklusive aller addons, und das wär ja dann öde ^^

Sie werden das Spiel halt lediglich Releasereif machen, sprich: Alle (bzw. die meisten) Bugs entfernen, exploitzonen entfernen, lokalisation, etc.

Trotzdem wird es 100% in den ersten Wochen irgendwelche Probleme geben, denn, ka wieviele Beta tester es jetzt gibt, sagen wir mal so ca 100.000, 800.000 Spieler Weltweit finden mehr bugs als nur 100.000.
Aber das ist mir egal, es hat bei HDRO Prima geklappt. also warum sollte es nicht auch bei WAR funktionieren.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie auf jeden fall ihren Job gut machen werden, und Bugs die beim Release noch vorhanden sind, innerhalb der ersten Tage via Hotfix ausmerzen.


----------



## Sagardo (20. März 2008)

FirstGuardian schrieb:


> oh man, ich hoffe ja mal, dass nicht alle die WAR spielen möchten, solch engstirniges Verhalten an den Tag legen...




nein sind sie nicht, genauso wenig wie es jeder WOW-Spieler ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (20. März 2008)

LuciusNoctus schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh , wenn alle wieder zu WOW rennen , denn dann bleiben nur die Warhammer TT gamer am Game...
> ergo nur leute die die Story kennnen und nur Leute die wissen : warum es einen Slaanesh ( ja ich liebe ihn ^^
> und spiele auch eine Kultarme des Slaanesh zu 10k points )
> gibt und warum ein Zwerg sich die Haare rot färbt.... ( ja ich spiele auch ein Slayerher
> ...



dann würdest du aber sehr einsam auf den servern sein mit deinen TT spielern, hoffentlich bleiben solche leute wie du beim TT und holen sich nicht das game.
das spiel ist noch nicht mal draußen und du machst schon auf RoXxOR of teh story.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BarneY87 (20. März 2008)

Also nochmal bezüglich des Release-Termins von Warhammer Online:

Auf Amazon.com kann man Warhammer Online schon vorbestellen und es soll *voraussichtlich* am 10. Juni '08 erscheinen.

LINK

Somit ist eventuell damit zu rechnen, dass Warhammer auch hierzulange Mitte Juni erscheinen könnte.

mfg
BarneY

P.S.: Sorry falls das schonmal irgendwo gepostet wurde...


----------



## FirstGuardian (20. März 2008)

Ich habe gerade eine Info in einem anderen Forum gefunden, von Herrn Sterntaler persönlich, was auf baldige offizielle Neuigkeiten hindeutet - denke bis Mitte nächster Woche werden wir es alle noch aushalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> So viel kann ich sagen:
> 
> Der Betastart ist auf keinen Fall am 26.3., doch da wir vom 25. bis 27.3. ein großes Presse-Event in Paris haben, ist der 26. ein guter Tag für - dann offizielle - Informationen.



hier der Link zum Beitrag: http://community.mystics.de/showthread.php...8779&page=2


----------



## Sin (20. März 2008)

BarneY87 schrieb:


> Also nochmal bezüglich des Release-Termins von Warhammer Online:
> 
> Auf Amazon.com kann man Warhammer Online schon vorbestellen und es soll *voraussichtlich* am 10. Juni '08 erscheinen.
> 
> ...



Bei Amazon.com kann man schon seit geraumer Zeit vorbestellen ^^


----------



## nalcarya (20. März 2008)

Bei amazon stand auch mal 29.02. als Release für WoLK - darauf ist wirklich nix zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (20. März 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> dann würdest du aber sehr einsam auf den servern sein mit deinen TT spielern, hoffentlich bleiben solche leute wie du beim TT und holen sich nicht das game.
> das spiel ist noch nicht mal draußen und du machst schon auf RoXxOR of teh story....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Roxx0r of teh Story sind mir persönlich aber lieber als RoXx0r der dolchige Battlefieldbasher... 
Mit ersteren kann man wenigstens nen ordentlichen RP-Server aufziehen und meistens sind die auch netter als die letzteren (meistens...) :-B


MfG
Wolfner

*Popel aus der grünen Nase zieht*
Mia egal wat die Stumpn fürn Haarschopf trag'n. Am Ende kommta ja sowieso ab...
Für Gork! ...oder Mork? Egal...auf jeden Fall wird irgendjeman' so richtig schön verprügelt! Waaagh!

:-P


----------



## lampik (20. März 2008)

Hallo zusamen,

Punkt 1: 
Die Frage wann,, der Händler meines vertrauens wo ich es vorbestellt habe sagte mir, wenn ich es nicht am 18.06.08 in den Händen halte bekomme ich eine prepaid für ein Onlinespiel meiner Wahl geschenkt, also ende 2 Quartal wirds kommen...

Punkt 2:
WOW gegen was weiss ich...
 zunächst mal zum Komentar von jemnadenm hier,, 1/3 bleiben bei wow und das sind Kinder, Schwachsinn und Quatsh ,ich bin 29 unsere Gilde dreht sich zwischen 20(aufnahme-Bedingung ) und 44, zugegeben seit dem ich Lotro spiele stört mich die zeichentrickgrafik des wow ein wenig aber an die ausgeglügelte mechanik, steuerung ,die flüsigen Bewegungsabläufe kommt keiner ran vom pvp ganz abgesehen ich weiss einige werden sagen ,buh wow pvp, ja stimmt aber so ein breites spektrum an pvp möglichkeiten auf so einer gut laufenden engine bittet einfach keiner nicht mal annähernd 

es soll kein nur wow pro werden,nein im gegenteil ich wünsche es mir, ich wünsche es mir sehr das WAR es schaft den gameplay von wow unter ihrer grafik und ihrer idiologie umzusätzen den seit lotro zweifele ich daran das es jemand schaft,ich meinerseits bin voller erwartungen diesbezüglich trotzdem habe ich mein wow acc auf eis gelegt und nicht verkauft ,für den fall der fälle, man wird ja sehen ...und noch kurz ergänzend , auch wenn die hälfte der leute wow abspringt wie so auch immer wird wow unangefochtener marktfürhrer bleiben in jeder hinsicht und das ,mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt für die nächsten jahre

P.S. bitte keine rechtschreib infos ,ich kann nicht sogut deutsch und lasst uns auf punkt 1 warten ,hoffen und freuen ,vlt. erübrigt sich ja punkt 2:-) es sind halt noch 10-11 wochen


MfG


----------



## AhLuuum (20. März 2008)

lampik schrieb:


> Punkt 1:
> Die Frage wann,, der Händler meines vertrauens wo ich es vorbestellt habe sagte mir, wenn ich es nicht am 18.06.08 in den Händen halte bekomme ich eine prepaid für ein Onlinespiel meiner Wahl geschenkt, also ende 2 Quartal wirds kommen...



Das ist der stichhaltigste Punkt, den ich jemals gelesen hab, damit hast du mich echt überzeugt, dass das Spiel am 18.6.08 rauskommt!


----------



## Sin (20. März 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Das ist der stichhaltigste Punkt, den ich jemals gelesen hab, damit hast du mich echt überzeugt, dass das Spiel am 18.6.08 rauskommt!



Nur doof wenn der händler dann später sagt: Kenn dich nicht! ^^


----------



## froost @ka ... (20. März 2008)

Hallo zusamen,

Punkt 1: 
Die Frage wann,, der Händler meines vertrauens wo ich es vorbestellt habe sagte mir, wenn ich es nicht am 18.06.08 in den Händen halte bekomme ich eine prepaid für ein Onlinespiel meiner Wahl geschenkt, also ende 2 Quartal wirds kommen...

xD sry.... 


Ich denke Juni wird sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und freu mich druf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Hallo zusamen,
> 
> Punkt 1:
> Die Frage wann,, der Händler meines vertrauens wo ich es vorbestellt habe sagte mir, wenn ich es nicht am 18.06.08 in den Händen halte bekomme ich eine prepaid für ein Onlinespiel meiner Wahl geschenkt, also ende 2 Quartal wirds kommen...
> ...


fals es doch stimmt würde ich erst am 19ten mein spiel holen^^


----------



## froost @ka ... (20. März 2008)

schlau wäre wenn es am 19 kommt dann ausversehen die prepaidkarte von wow zunehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> schlau wäre wenn es am 19 kommt dann ausversehen die prepaidkarte von wow zunehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Satzzusammenhang versteh ich jetzt nicht, wieso sollten die Prepaidkarten von WoW zunehmen (meinste den Verkauf?) wenn WAR am 19. kommt... (sorry, aber den Satz hab ich jetzt überhaupt nicht verstanden)


----------



## jabor (20. März 2008)

so ich hab mal ne frage, die teilweiße mit dem thread (von mit selber eröffnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zu tun hat, so wie ihr vielleicht schon auf buffed gelesen habt ist die pre-release box kein fake und ES WIRD EINE OFFENE BETA GEBEN^^ meine frage, es wurde ja der online- shop sqoops verlinkt, wo man es sich vorbestellen kann, erhalte ich dann gleich die vorbesteller box oder erst das spiel zum release- datum?


----------



## sTereoType (20. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Den Satzzusammenhang versteh ich jetzt nicht, wieso sollten die Prepaidkarten von WoW zunehmen (meinste den Verkauf?) wenn WAR am 19. kommt... (sorry, aber den Satz hab ich jetzt überhaupt nicht verstanden)


jaja der erweiterte infinitiv mit zu^^ er meinte nich zunehmen sondern zu nehmen


----------



## froost @ka ... (20. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 upps 

Ach wisst ihr was W.A.R is so f...... coming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mittwoch Gamestop kollegge weiss schon bescheid pre order wenn es da auch kommt -.-
Und daaaaaaaaaaaan hat das lange warten ein ende so nun wisst ihr es ^^

@ sin lange geschichte und wollte nur nen witz reisen hat aber iwie nich geklappt naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (21. März 2008)

Dann kann man sagen der Sommer WAR hitzig!


----------



## Sin (21. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jaja der erweiterte infinitiv mit zu^^ er meinte nich zunehmen sondern zu nehmen



Ahso lol... jetzt Versteh ich den Satz -.-


----------



## froost @ka ... (21. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jaja der erweiterte infinitiv mit zu^^ er meinte nich zunehmen sondern zu nehmen



hab leertaste vergessen zudrücken so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (21. März 2008)

Hmm ich glaube es hilft alles nichts nächste Woche wissen wir mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (21. März 2008)

ebrithil89 schrieb:


> Ich sags ja nur ungern, aber auf Warhammeronline.com/german steht unter häufige fragen nix mehr vom 2. Quartal -.-
> 
> Wann wird dieses Spiel öffentlich verfügbar sein?
> Die Planungen sehen vor, das Spiel im Jahr 2008 zu veröffentlichen.
> ...



Also bei mir steht: 
Wann und wo wird WAR erscheinen?
Zurzeit ist für WAR ein Erscheinungsdatum Anfang 2008 geplant...


----------



## Mordenai (21. März 2008)

Solange keine Dementi vorliegen, kann man immernoch getrost vom zweiten Quartal (April, Mai, Juni) diesen Jahres ausgehen.
Mit dem Durchsickern der bald erhältlichen Pre-Order-Version wird dieser Zeitraum in meinen Augen nur bestätigt.



In gut einem bis eineinhalb Monaten dürften wohl die letzten Fokustests abgeschlossen sein, was ein Massentest zur Serverauslastung zur Folge hätte (also die Pre-Order-Beta).
Nach einer Laufzeit von einem bis zwei Monaten wäre im Anschluss an die Open-Beta, also Anfang bis Mitte Juni, dann das Spiel im Handel.

(Vorsicht: reine Spekulation!)


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. März 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Solange keine Dementi vorliegen, kann man immernoch getrost vom zweiten Quartal (April, Mai, Juni) diesen Jahres ausgehen.
> Mit dem Durchsickern der bald erhältlichen Pre-Order-Version wird dieser Zeitraum in meinen Augen nur bestätigt.
> In gut einem bis eineinhalb Monaten dürften wohl die letzten Fokustests abgeschlossen sein, was ein Massentest zur Serverauslastung zur Folge hätte (also die Pre-Order-Beta).
> Nach einer Laufzeit von einem bis zwei Monaten wäre im Anschluss an die Open-Beta, also Anfang bis Mitte Juni, dann das Spiel im Handel.
> ...



Absolut richtig, blos ist der Begriff Open Beta hier bissl arg Grenzwertig, jeder wird jetzt denken: WOOOZZAAA ich darf das Spiel kostenlos testen..falsch gedacht! Nur die NDA fällt! Aber ich geb dir recht, ich vermute auch das WAR mitte Juni released wird, bzw. hoffe es stark  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BarneY87 (22. März 2008)

http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Noch+geheimer+Titel+Beta

Dank xXavieXx hab ich bei Gameware.at was interssantes gefunden.

Dabei kann es sich eigentlich nur, um die Warhammer Online Pre-Order Version handeln, da unten links steht "wird ab 26.März angekündigt". Und unter war-europe.com zählt ja der Timer genau bis auf den 26. runter!!!

Die Version selber soll laut Gameware ja am 15.04.08 erscheinen. Das hätte für mich die logisches Konsequenz, dass die Open-Beta Phase für Pre-Order Kunden ca. ab diesem Datum anfängt, was auch passen würde, wenn das Spiel wirklich im Juni als "Final" erscheinen würde.

Das ist aber natürlich alles nur reine Spekulation.

Egal wie es auskommt.

Ich freu mich auf WAR!

mfg
BarneY


----------



## Leoncore (22. März 2008)

Ich freu mich schon richtig wenn die NDA fällt! Gibts jede Menge Heul-Threads hier!! -.-


----------



## froost @ka ... (22. März 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon richtig wenn die NDA fällt! Gibts jede Menge Heul-Threads hier!! -.-


OJA das wird sicherlich passieren,dafür is der hype einfach zu groß und das es allen recht gemacht werden kann geht sowieso nicht.


----------



## Grimtom (22. März 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> *schmunzel wie sollen sie denn dann die Quest lösen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Buffed.de Mitglieder: 246895
Glaubst nicht, dass ein klein wenig mehr Leute im deutschsprachigen Raum WoW spielen.
Dann sagt die Zahl auch nicht unbedingt etwas aus. Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die hier angemeldet sind, aber mit dem WoW M**t schon lange nix mehr zu tun haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also, stelle ich jetzt einfach mal die Zahl von ca. 60% in den Raum, von WoW spielern, die Buffed.de nicht kennen, bzw. kein Interesse haben.


----------



## Edward Galahan (22. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht:
> Wann und wo wird WAR erscheinen?
> Zurzeit ist für WAR ein Erscheinungsdatum Anfang 2008 geplant...




Wann wird dieses Spiel öffentlich verfügbar sein?
Die Planungen sehen vor, das Spiel im Jahr 2008 zu veröffentlichen. 


So stehts da, Nix mit Juni ..... Gott sei Dank !!!


----------



## Deadannie (22. März 2008)

Ähm Leute... habt Ihr vielleicht mal auf den Timer geschaut????

http://www.war-europe.com/#/home/?lang=de

Spekulationen vorbei oder was???


----------



## Kronxi (24. März 2008)

Nein, dieser Timer zählt bis die Openbeta (Pre-Order) rauskommt, dann können die war leute die massentests durchführen und schauen ob die server richtig viele leute aushalten.So nebenbei können sie auch die menge die sichd as spiel zulegen wird einschätzen.Ich denke das es so ende Juni anfang Juli rauskommt.

Auch nur spekulation.

Aber Ich werds auch antesten, genausowie AoC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drogenick (24. März 2008)

Einige fragen :

1. Wo kann ich am 26.3 die Openbeta kaufen? Beim Mediamarkt um die Ecke?

2. Wird die Openbeta montaliche kosten haben?

3. Wenn ich mir jetzt in der Openbeta ein Account hochgespielt habe, wird der in das richtige Spiel übernommen? Oder darf ich neu anfangen?

4. Sind die leute aus der Closedbeta auch automatisch bei der Openbeta dabei?


----------



## Mordenai (24. März 2008)

Drogenick schrieb:


> Einige fragen :
> 
> 1. Wo kann ich am 26.3 die Openbeta kaufen? Beim Mediamarkt um die Ecke?
> 
> ...




1. In den Online-Versandhäusern auf jedenfall. Aber ich denke, dass sie auch bei vielen Einzelhändlern erhältlich sein wird.

2. Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.

3. Mit großer Sicherheit kann man davon ausgehen, das keine Betaaccounts erhalten bleiben.

4. Wahrscheinlich schon. Sie besitzen einen Betaaccount, also können sie auch in die Beta.


----------



## guldano (24. März 2008)

Drogenick schrieb:


> Einige fragen :
> 
> 1. Wo kann ich am 26.3 die Openbeta kaufen? Beim Mediamarkt um die Ecke?
> 
> ...




1. Ja, sehr wahrscheinlich das man diese bei größeren Geschäften kaufen kann.

2. Nein, wird sie nicht.

3. Dein Account wird nicht übertragen, aber du wirst ein paar tage vor dem Release anfangen können vor allen anderen zu spielen.

4. Sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## FirstGuardian (24. März 2008)

zu Frage 1:

ähm mal eine Gegenfrage: Woher sollen wir das wissen, wenn nicht mal feststeht, wann eine offene Beta kommen wird, wenn überhaupt, und zu welchen Konditionen?

Solche Details wissen noch nicht mal die jetzigen Betatester - das sind Dinge die wissen höchstesn die Offiziellen von EA oder Mythic, und von denen wird hier sicher keiner darüber sprechen.

Warten wir bis Mittwoch ab - denke da wird ein wenig Licht uns Dunkel gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zu 2 - 4: 

hat guldano sehr gut beantwortet - jedenfalls wars bei den bisherigen Spielbetas so


----------



## Mordenai (24. März 2008)

> ähm mal eine Gegenfrage: Woher sollen wir das wissen, wenn nicht mal feststeht, wann eine offene Beta kommen wird, *wenn überhaupt*, und zu welchen Konditionen?



Es gibt bereits offizielle Statements, die bestätigen, dass während des Presseevents die Open-beta angekündigt wird. Ebenso gibt es genug Hinweise darauf, dass diese ab nächster Woche im Handel erhältlich sein wird.
Ich nehme an, dass die Open-Beta dann in wenigen Wochen starten wird.

Quelle


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

FirstGuardian schrieb:


> zu Frage 1:
> 
> ähm mal eine Gegenfrage: Woher sollen wir das wissen, wenn nicht mal feststeht, wann eine offene Beta kommen wird, wenn überhaupt, und zu welchen Konditionen? [...]



Da es offizielle Statements gibt. Es wurde der 26. März angegebn, wenn man dann mal in seiem Gamesladen fragt: "Kommt die Pre-order-Box am 26. März auch bei euch in die Läden?" Und man dann die Antwort bekommt: "Ja, kannst auch gerne mal im System gucken." Und da dann 26. März steht bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Box dann auch kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith sagt: Oh, garnicht den Beitrag von Mordenai gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (24. März 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits offizielle Statements, die bestätigen, dass während des Presseevents die Open-beta angekündigt wird. Ebenso gibt es genug Hinweise darauf, dass diese ab nächster Woche im Handel erhältlich sein wird.
> Ich nehme an, dass die Open-Beta dann in wenigen Wochen starten wird.
> 
> Quelle


/signed


----------



## michid94 (24. März 2008)

geht ma auf die offizielle hp da isn count down der am mittowch endet  bin mal gespannt was denn passieren wird.


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

michid94 schrieb:


> geht ma auf die offizielle hp da isn count down der am mittowch endet  bin mal gespannt was denn passieren wird.



Wurd zwar schon oft geschrieben aber naja ;D
Am Mittwoch ist der 26. März und da kommt die Preorder-Box.
Denke, dass das einfach nur n' Countdown für die Box sein soll.. 
Ich lass es einfach runterzählen und guck was dann schönes passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (24. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Wurd zwar schon oft geschrieben aber naja ;D
> Am Mittwoch ist der 26. März und da kommt die Preorder-Box.
> Denke, dass das einfach nur n' Countdown für die Box sein soll..
> Ich lass es einfach runterzählen und guck was dann schönes passiert
> ...



Eigentlich is es nur ein Countdown fürs Presseevent, aber da die am Mittwoch auch offiziell die Preorder vorstellen wollen, kann man das so stehen lassen ^^


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Eigentlich is es nur ein Countdown fürs Presseevent, aber da die am Mittwoch auch offiziell die Preorder vorstellen wollen, kann man das so stehen lassen ^^



Oh, dann ist es eben dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab ja geschrieben "*Denke*, dass das einfach nur n' Countdown für die Box sein soll.."


----------



## Nayven (24. März 2008)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> das wird natürlich ein langer prozess aber das will ich durch ziehen wir werden WAR so lange begleiten bis es perfekt ist und dann werden wir sehn wo dann noch wow ist. durch eure hilfe kann wow gestoppt werden, es hat begonnen.



Stimme vollkommen zu !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nieder mit WoW!


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

Nayven schrieb:


> Stimme vollkommen zu !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, da WAR ja kein Konkurrent für WoW sein will wäre es recht egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich stimme da auch zu, ist ja klar das WAR am Release ncoch nicht voll ausgereift ist.
Deshalb dann aufzuhören - No Way 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin mir nicht sicher ob WAR es schaffen wird mehr Abbonements zu haben als WoW, glaube eher nicht..


----------



## Sin (24. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Naja, da WAR ja kein Konkurrent für WoW sein will wäre es recht egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kein Spiel ist am Releasetag ausgereift, selbst nach 3 Jahren noch nicht. Schaut euch WoW, Hdro, DaoC etc an, alle haben immer noch kleinere Bugs und mit jedem Patch werden alte beseitigt und neue kommen hinzu ^^
Wichtig ist halt zum Release ein gutes Verhältnis zwischen Bugs und Spieltiefe.


----------



## Roadricus (25. März 2008)

Electricwolf schrieb:


> Ein merkwürdiger release zuerst:
> *26.3.08*...um 9,99€: ich vermute man kann sich in die open-beta reinkaufen (allerdings nru für preorder)
> 
> dann kommen anscheinend die richtigen release-daten
> 26.6.08






Electricwolf schrieb:


> glaub nicht das man da die montlichen gebühren zahlen muss
> nur es steht halt der *29.3* im system mit 9,99€ ich kanns mir nicht anders erklären als open beta




Findet den Fehler ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. kleine Hilfe ist eingebaut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AKPUNK (25. März 2008)

der fehler ist das erst geschrieben wurde 26.3.08 und dann 29.3.08


----------



## AKPUNK (25. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob WAR es schaffen wird mehr Abbonements zu haben als WoW, glaube eher nicht..



Fände ich sogar besser!!  Lieber eine kleinere Community als ein großen Haufen


----------



## Roadricus (25. März 2008)

AKPUNK schrieb:


> der fehler ist das erst geschrieben wurde 26.3.08 und dann 29.3.08



Richtig. Also wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich diese "Information" alles andere als glaubwürdig. Es wird zwar wohl zu (ich schätze einfach mal) 50% so oder ähnlich sein, aber glaube die Aussage bassiert eher auf "Vermutung" und nicht wirklich eine Information.




lampik schrieb:


> Punkt 1:
> Die Frage wann,, der Händler meines vertrauens wo ich es vorbestellt habe *sagte mir,* wenn ich es nicht am 18.06.08 in den Händen halte bekomme ich eine prepaid für ein Onlinespiel meiner Wahl geschenkt, also ende 2 Quartal wirds kommen...



Sagen kann man viel und 2-3 Moonate später: 'wissen wir nix von'. Solange es nicht in der Artikelbeschreibung / im "Kaufvertrag" steht, muss dir niemand was. Leider wird das sehr oft, auch von Firmen, von dennen man das früher nicht kannte bewust umgesetzt. Auch welche, dennen man vertrauen würde. Die leute, die da sitzen wollen einfach ihre Arbeit machen und fix dinge über die Theke bringen , auf kosten von Vertrauen der Kunden.


----------



## guldano (25. März 2008)

hmm, ich war bei Saturn, da haben die mir gesagt das es eine Pre-Order Box geben wird, aber nur noch kein Termin dafür fest steht.


----------



## LionTamer (25. März 2008)

Also in einem anderen Forum ist natürlich postwendend der erste User aufgetaucht, der _*angeblich*_ bereits heute Nachmittag die Pre-Order-Version gekauft hat.

Also die Pre-Order zur CE. 
Darin sollen sich nur 3 Codes (Offene Beta, Pre-User und BonusItem???) befinden wie eine Notiz, den Instruktionen eines Links zu folgen, der jedoch noch nicht aktiv ist.

Davon kann jetzt jeder halten was er will, ich persönlich würde es recht merkwürdig finden, wenn sie die Existenz einer Pre-Order Version erst Morgen Nachmittag bekannt geben wollen, daß diese zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch schon im Handel ist.

Außerdem wundert es mich, daß keinerlei CD oder so dabei ist. 
Ich kenne es jetzt von HdRo, daß sie damals den Client mit ausgeliefert haben (allerdings war dies eine reihe Pre-order ohne Beta-Zugang), damit man sich ihn nicht noch von der HP laden mußte.
Der wird ja bestimmt mehrere GB groß sein


----------



## Floto (25. März 2008)

gib ma link aus dem forum


----------



## Cerboz (25. März 2008)

guldano schrieb:


> hmm, ich war bei Saturn, da haben die mir gesagt das es eine Pre-Order Box geben wird, aber nur noch kein Termin dafür fest steht.



Wer kauft bzw informiert sich denn schon bei Saturn, da gibts extra Läden die ein "...Games.." in ihrem Namen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nich böse sehn..
Mal ehrlich, ich vertrau eher nem Gamestop/Mediastore als einem Saturn der den 200sten Markt hat und in ihrer Werbung sagt: " Zur neuerföffnung des 200sten Saturns, die Xbox360 jetzt nurnoch 200€!" obwohl das offiziell ist das die 200€ kostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, ich hasse Saturn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstGuardian (26. März 2008)

tja nun ist es amtlich - WAR wird wieder verschoben - welch eine Überraschung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt mir persönlich recht gut, denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Erscheinungstermin in die vorlesungsfreie Zeit fällt, ist gerade sehr hoch gestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verwundert bin ich nur über die variierenden Zahlen zur limitierten CE - mal wird von 5500 gesprochen, andere Seite schreiben 55000 - na mal schauen, was bei Mythic am Ende offiziell stehen wird.


EDIT: ah sind 55k Exemplare und der Counter zeigt wohl auf den Beginn des Verkaufs der CE

hier der Auszug aus dem Bericht von Eurogamer:



> ...The Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Collector's Edition will cost EUR 79.90 (no UK price has been confirmed, but that's around GBP 63). The run will be limited to 55,000 copies and the game will be available to pre-order from today at 3pm....



Quelle: http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=128498


----------



## jabor (26. März 2008)

FirstGuardian schrieb:


> tja nun ist es amtlich - WAR wird wieder verschoben - welch eine Überraschung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auf wann wirds denn jetzt verschoben??? und ich glaub nicht, dass das event jetzt schon vorbei is, der timer is ja noch nich mal abgelaufen...


----------



## FirstGuardian (26. März 2008)

sorry - doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte löschen wenn möglich


----------



## FirstGuardian (26. März 2008)

http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=128498

habs in meinem Beitrag editiert - Verkaufsstart der Pre-Order ist heute um 15:00 Uhr und der Timer zeigt genau dort hin, wenn meine Uhren richtig gehen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---> Verschoben bis zum Quartal 3 (Herbst)


----------



## Cerboz (26. März 2008)

FirstGuardian schrieb:


> http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=128498
> 
> habs in meinem Beitrag editiert - Verkaufsstart der Pre-Order ist heute um 15:00 Uhr und der Timer zeigt genau dort hin, wenn meine Uhren richtig gehen sollten
> 
> ...



Deine Uhr geht richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finds gut das der Herbst gechosen (achtung Wortspiel) worden ist.
Wenn ich mir mal die Screenshots anguck ist die Umgebung noch sehr wenig ausgereift, aber die Chars find ich jetzt schon ziemlich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis zum Herbst is es ja nurnoch 1 Quartal und das dauert ja auch net soo lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstGuardian (26. März 2008)

öhm du denkst aber schon dran, dass der Herbst rein kalendarisch erst zum Ende des Septembers beginnt - also allen, die nun auf Juli oder August hoffen, was ja auch im 3. Quartal liegt, rate ich aus Erfahrung, sich mal nicht zu viele Hoffnungen zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (26. März 2008)

FirstGuardian schrieb:


> öhm du denkst aber schon dran, dass der Herbst rein kalendarisch erst zum Ende des Septembers beginnt - also allen, die nun auf Juli oder August hoffen, was ja auch im 3. Quartal liegt, rate ich aus Erfahrung, sich mal nicht zu viele Hoffnungen zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die meisten Leute tippen nun auf ende November, anfang Dezember. Naja so bleibt Zeit um Age Of Conan zu testen =)


----------



## Floto (26. März 2008)

wie also gibt es nur 55000 pre realease dinger zur offenen beta


----------



## Floto (26. März 2008)

Guckt mal da http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Warhamm...+Reckoning+Beta


----------



## Cerboz (26. März 2008)

FirstGuardian schrieb:


> öhm du denkst aber schon dran, dass der Herbst rein kalendarisch erst zum Ende des Septembers beginnt - also allen, die nun auf Juli oder August hoffen, was ja auch im 3. Quartal liegt, rate ich aus Erfahrung, sich mal nicht zu viele Hoffnungen zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für mich ist das soo: Frühling - Sommer - Herbst - Winter und weil Herbst da das 3. ist hab ichs einfach mal 3. Quartal gennant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und heißt das mit denn 55k Dinger, das nur 55k Boxen verkauft werden, oder das nur 55K Boxenhaber in die open Beta kommen?

Edit: K, nur 55k Dinger in Europa.. Omfg da muss ich mich aber beeilen


----------



## mejestran (26. März 2008)

Also... Erstens Beta ist noch Geschlossen... was heisst NDA... also es gibt nicht mal ne OPEN beta..  was heisst das NDA wegfällt/NICHT das jeder reinkommt.. und solang es keine Open Beta gibt glaubi ch net das das spiel di nächsten 2 monate rauskommt.. Auserdem hat Sterntaler glaubig in dem Videointerview von Alvatar was dazu gesagt.......
Naja....das es verschoben wurde war ja klar.. Gut ding will Weile haben...


----------



## gvpn (26. März 2008)

ist wohl verschoben auf Herbs 08


----------



## AhLuuum (26. März 2008)

Ich hab gehört, dass der Winteranfang am 22.12. ist.


----------



## Floto (26. März 2008)

diese pre realease heist das denn wenn man die kauft das man dann wenn die CE rauskommt die CE kaufen muss??? oda wie läuft das genau


----------



## AKPUNK (26. März 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich meine schon ja


----------



## Efgrib (26. März 2008)

w.a.r. gecancelt - aoc bestellt, so siehts für mich erstmal aus....


----------



## Floto (26. März 2008)

weis das nich einer genauer


----------



## FirstGuardian (26. März 2008)

also die Pre-Order ist im Endeffekt nur eine Maßname um die die Kundschaft ein wenig zu besänftigen - man hat was in der Hand und gibt halt erstmal Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und um zu schauen, wie denn so die Resonanz ist.

Wenn Du Dir die Pre-Order gekauft hast, ist das sowas wie eine Anzahlung, wobei ich jetzt nicht genau sagen kann, ob die Pre-order nur für die CE gibt oder auch für die normale Version.
Die Pre-Order verpflichtet Dich also zu rein gar nichts - andererseits hast Du auch nix, als die Kaufoption auf eine der Versionen, in der Hand. Kaufst Du nix, hast halt 10 € verbraten, ansonsten wird das auf die WAR-Box angerechnet - ist denn halt 10 € billiger (sollte der gleiche Laden sein wo man kauft)
Mit der Pre-Order alleine wird man nichts anfangen können - da ist keinerlei Software bei oder ähnliches.


----------



## Floto (26. März 2008)

hoffentlich gilt das uach fr die normale weil die CE ist teuer


----------



## LionTamer (26. März 2008)

Nö, ist ein Bonus der CE.

Wenn Du die Pre-Order haben willst, mußt Du eigentich später auch 69-65€ für die CE zahlen, denn die ist damit autom. vorbestellt.

Find ich ok, daß es quasi ein Vorab-Bonus ist, wenn man die teurere Version kauft


----------



## mejestran (26. März 2008)

Ich werde mir keine der Beiden Versionen kaufen... habe leider zurzeit zu wenig geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und in der Beta bin ich schon.. von dem her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die CE würd ich mir echt gern kaufen glaub schon das sie das Geld wert ist... Ich fänds geil wenn die so ne Paul Sonnenbrille beilegen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (26. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Nö, ist ein Bonus der CE.
> 
> Wenn Du die Pre-Order haben willst, mußt Du eigentich später auch 69-65€ für die CE zahlen, denn die ist damit autom. vorbestellt.
> 
> Find ich ok, daß es quasi ein Vorab-Bonus ist, wenn man die teurere Version kauft



Das is doch alles Algengrütze, ich kann ab Herbst nichtmehr spielen wegen Abschlussprüfungsvorbereitungen :-( *heul*


----------



## -Hannibal- (26. März 2008)

Tja Sin man muss prioritäten setzen und die abschlussprüfung kannste bestimmt irgendwo wiederhohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (26. März 2008)

Floto schrieb:


> diese pre realease heist das denn wenn man die kauft das man dann wenn die CE rauskommt die CE kaufen muss??? oda wie läuft das genau



Die Pre-Order-Box, die jetzt als erstes rauskommt, ich die Version für die Collectors Edition. Das bedeutet, Du MUSST dann die CE kaufen.

Die Pre-Order-Box für die normale Version kommt etwas später. Diese gilt dann für das normale Spiel.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. März 2008)

Herbst --> 22./23. September - 21./22. Dezember (Astronomisch)


----------



## sTereoType (26. März 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Das is doch alles Algengrütze, ich kann ab Herbst nichtmehr spielen wegen Abschlussprüfungsvorbereitungen :-( *heul*


welche abschlussp rüfung kommt denn im herbst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir ists ganz recht. kann ich im somemr wenigstens meine fünte prüfungskomponente fürs abi machen (20 seiten +   -.-  )


----------



## Sempai02 (27. März 2008)

Wie ist das eigentlich jetzt genau mit der Beta? Die einen sagen,man kann ab Mai dabei sein und die anderen,dass die Open-Beta erst irgendwann im Sommer/Spätsommer startet. Mich würden da ein paar Fakten interessieren,da ich bei einem Betabeginn im Sommer erst noch einmal Mitte Mai AoC antesten würde.

PS: Vielleicht sollten die Buffed-Redis auch mal ein paar Fakten zusammenpacken in eine Infos. Es schwirren doch aktuell eindeutig zu vieel Infos herum.


----------



## Sin (27. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> welche abschlussp rüfung kommt denn im herbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine,die sind im März/April, aber nehme die Prüfung sehr ernst, deswegen ab herbst lernen.


----------

